# OTA is Now Delayed Until "Early 2007" (Rumor?)



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Please don't shoot the messenger but...

I think that we will soon hear that OTA is Now Delayed Until "_Early 2007_"

I sometimes am able to speak to a liasson-type person who will give me some insight. None of this is official and by no means is this person high ranked.

The OTA delay was formally decided on 11/21/06 and was to be public within seven days. _Seven days was yesterday and still nothing official._

What does "Early 2007" mean?
Q1 2007 but even April still qualifies. 2005 and 6 were promises. Feb 2007 is when the analysts will want to see the completed items on the punch list.

Why the delay?
I am told that it was delayed as they focus on stabillizing existing features. OTA has been working in test for some time.

Is there any hope for OTA still in 2006?
I was told that there is always hope but don't place a bet on it.

Are HD Locals on Track?
Local HD is no replacement for OTA, but it is better than not having local HD. 65.7% of D* households now have HD locals. The next HD DMAs are still on track for Q4 2006 but bear in mind that those 15 markets combined are smaller than New Yord alone. The last 100 DMAs are smaller than the first two (NY, LA). Each new market added from here on has less than 1/2% impact.

I too am very disappointed. I am missing 4 PBS channels and subchannels, 2 MTN, and 5 other OTA HD's. Plus we still have the 12 other flaws and missing features and 52 items in the wishlist links below...

I hate to sound so cynical about OTA but won't they lose $10 per month times a lot of households once HD OTA is available for free?

Again, please do not shoot the messenger.

- Craig


----------



## psubill78 (Nov 22, 2006)

No offense, but there are many threads already talking about this. Why don't you use one of those....


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> I hate to sound so cynical about OTA but won't they lose $10 per month times a lot of households once HD OTA is available for free?
> Craig


HD LIL is not tied in the HD Package if that's what you're getting at.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

As I have said in the few other threads...

As of right now:

Yes, that is the information the CSR level has been given.

But as of this moment, I have no information to confirm or deny it.


----------



## newcs (Nov 25, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Please don't shoot the messenger but...
> 
> I think that we will soon hear that OTA is Now Delayed Until "_Early 2007_"
> 
> ...


Can you provide more information as to your source, did you read this on the web? Can you provide a url?

If this is true, DirecTV will get in trouble for false advertising on the equipment (HR20) they have printed. The public purchased these boxes with the belief that OTA would be enabled late 2006. It only raised more doubts on promises they have made about programming. Maybe they really are not launching satellites next year or offering 150 national HD channels. Well it maybe time to switch to FiOS or Dish.


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

Not even remotely surprised...
D* seems to be leading the way in unfulfilled "promises" and release dates.
Oh well, I hate it for the folks that don't have HD Locals - that sucks, but hopefully they weren't really counting on D* coming thru with OTA any time soon... I think Earl has no choice but to be very, very secretive about releases b/c it seems to be so sketchy.
Again, as it's been said a million times on this site, make the HR20 a reliable DVR for *everyone* then start adding other features.
Thanks for the info - who knows if it's even completely reliable... :lol: 
Let the ranting begin (maybe not)


----------



## bigdeps (Sep 30, 2006)

This confirms what I found out last night. Say goodbye to Dec 1st release. However feel free to call DTV and speak to a retention CSR and I can tell you that they definitely hooked me up with a decent sized credit. 

This is unacceptable tho, not a good way to treat your customers... Then again I dont think they really care what we think :nono2:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Again:

His source, at least for the "delayed to 2007" is from the CSR Tier.
There is no doubt that is the information they where given last night, as I received PM's from a bunch of people.

As for the "rest" of it, I'll let the OP describe.


As for the "all hell is going to brake lose"
Let's all take a big deep breath, and wait.


----------



## spivey (Nov 21, 2006)

If this news is true it makes me want to ask if anyone here has ever experienced Cox HD service in Hampton Roads, VA.

I generally try to avoid using any Cox service, which is why I went w/ D* in the first place, but I have a 1080i HD Tv and I want to use it to at least 90% of its functionality, not beta test with it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

spivey said:


> If this news is true it makes me want to ask if anyone here has ever experienced Cox HD service in Hampton Roads, VA.


As a relative of mine who endures Cox describes it: it's not service, it is "treatment".

That being said, Cox may be the best alternative to tide you over until a year from now when DirecTV gets HD rolling. The other option requires an 18 month commitment.


----------



## bigdeps (Sep 30, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Again:
> 
> His source, at least for the *"delayed to 2007"* is from the CSR Tier.
> There is no doubt that is the information they where given last night, as I received PM's from a bunch of people.


Earl do you really think that DTV execs would provide an update like that if it wasnt true? Not to mention they provided the update to their median to the end user. I think its fairly obvious that DTV couldnt deliver the Dec. 1st date and now we are going to get a general date as we did when we first got the "Late 06" date when we got our HR20's.

I'm upset because I would have never kept this DVR if I knew that OTA wasnt going to be activated until early next year! Come on DTV is really testing customers patience.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> As for the "all hell is going to brake lose"
> Let's all take a big deep breath, and wait.


You should use this as your tagline.

Maybe E* will trade its DNS customers for D*'s customers that have OTA access.


----------



## spivey (Nov 21, 2006)

harsh said:


> As a relative of mine who endures Cox describes it: it's not service, it is "treatment".
> 
> That being said, Cox may be the best alternative to tide you over until a year from now when DirecTV gets HD rolling. The other option requires an 18 month commitment.


Treatment? As in good? Or as in the "silent treatment" which is what I used to get from them when I had problems?

And what would require an 18 month agreement? Is there another tv service provider in this area?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

bigdeps said:


> Earl do you really think that DTV execs would provide an update like that if it wasnt true? Not to mention they provided the update to their median to the end user. I think its fairly obvious that DTV couldnt deliver the Dec. 1st date and now we are going to get a general date as we did when we first got the "Late 06" date when we got our HR20's.


Yes... as often is the case... one hand doesn't talk to the other.

And actually... it is not failry obvious, and I really wish I could tell you why.
I really do... but I can't.

Also, the Dec 1st wasn't a practical date (simply because it was on a Friday), for releasing such a major software enhancement.

My take on it right now, based on all the pieces of information I have.
Is that there is a disconnection between the technical side of DirecTV and the Customer Service side of things.

Anyone remember back on August 15th what the CSRs where saying about the release date of the HR20?

Once I have some information to share... I'll share it... but for now, basically your HR20 operates the same as it did when you woke up this morning.


----------



## 21hawk (Nov 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes... as often is the case... one hand doesn't talk to the other.
> 
> And actually... it is not failry obvious, and I really wish I could tell you why.
> I really do... but I can't.
> ...


Ever consider working fo the Bush Administration Earl? Stay the course...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

21hawk said:


> Ever consider working fo the Bush Administration Earl? Stay the course...


Hell no....

I do however believe in not jumping over the edge, but finding a way around the cliff.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

If true, I have to admit some surprise. While I didn't think it was happening this or even next week, I expected it before Christmas. 

I am disapointed if we will not have OTA until after the first of the year.


----------



## bigdeps (Sep 30, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> If true, I have to admit some surprise. While I didn't think it was happening this or even next week, I expected it before Christmas.
> 
> I am disapointed if we will not have OTA until after the first of the year.


I'm kinda in the same boat. Alot of big time shows start up in January and since we will be without 2 major networks in HD it looks like I'll be watching SD garbage. I swear if it wasnt for the NFL ST I would be outta here. They should have never commited to a time frame if they couldnt deliver. End of story.


----------



## newcs (Nov 25, 2006)

bigdeps said:


> I'm kinda in the same boat. Alot of big time shows start up in January and since we will be without 2 major networks in HD it looks like I'll be watching SD garbage. I swear if it wasnt for the NFL ST I would be outta here. They should have never commited to a time frame if they couldnt deliver. End of story.


Your so right about that. American Idol, The Apprentice LA and many more in January.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Before this gets out of control I'm going to shut it down. If you called DirecTV and were given this information... act accordingly. If you want to call somebody, those examples have been given over and over, no need to rehash.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I am re-opening the thread (after chatting with Neil).

Basically here is the thing:

Feel free to "theorize", vent, or do what ever.

But as of this moment... only one thing has changed:

The information the CSRs have now states 2007.
As of this moment, I have no confirmation either way on that.

DirecTV.com still states LATE 2006


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Perhaps they're going for a "say it's early 2007 so as to not disappoint" but it could still be sometime before X-mas? I mean--how could we go from "pretty close" to "not for over a month?"

I don't know. Sadly, I'm beginning not to care.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> My take on it right now, based on all the pieces of information I have is that there is a disconnection between the technical side of DirecTV and the Customer Service side of things.


The disconnection at DirecTV is between Management and reality. Clearly the CSRs are not getting their information from engineering.


----------



## bigdeps (Sep 30, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> Perhaps they're going for a "say it's early 2007 so as to not disappoint" but it could still be sometime before X-mas? I mean--how could we go from "pretty close" to "not for over a month?"
> 
> I don't know. Sadly, I'm beginning not to care.


Well I think DTV is going to lose alot of customers that were told Dec. 1. Now if DTV decides to actually provide a reason for the delay they may lessen the blow but they will take a hit for not meeting the date they promised it would be activated by.


----------



## bigdeps (Sep 30, 2006)

harsh said:


> The disconnection at DirecTV is between Management and reality. Clearly the CSRs are not getting their information from engineering.


And there definitely not getting it from the marketing dept that claims that OTA is already activated :lol:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bigdeps said:


> Well I think DTV is going to lose alot of customers that were told Dec. 1. Now if DTV decides to actually provide a reason for the delay they may lessen the blow but they will take a hit for not meeting the date they promised it would be activated by.


Note that they have only missed one public date so far. The website says EOY2006. Several were told EOY2006 by CSRs.

As you point out, marketing is still fibbing, but we can't hold DirecTV accountable for what their marketroids spew, can we?


----------



## 66stang351 (Aug 10, 2006)

spivey said:


> If this news is true it makes me want to ask if anyone here has ever experienced Cox HD service in Hampton Roads, VA.
> 
> I generally try to avoid using any Cox service, which is why I went w/ D* in the first place, but I have a 1080i HD Tv and I want to use it to at least 90% of its functionality, not beta test with it.


Cox only offers 2 HD local channels I think, CBS and PBS. Switching to Cox won't gain you much.


----------



## bigdeps (Sep 30, 2006)

harsh said:


> Note that they have only missed one public date so far. The website says EOY2006. Several were told EOY2006 by CSRs.
> 
> As you point out, marketing is still fibbing, but we can't hold DirecTV accountable for what their marketroids spew, can we?


I think it would of helped lighten the hit if they would have let us know before the eve of the supposed update. I was looking forward to the addition and now what, well I gotta wait another 2 or 3 months. Even that isnt even known and they expect customers to accept that.


----------



## spivey (Nov 21, 2006)

66stang351 said:


> Cox only offers 2 HD local channels I think, CBS and PBS. Switching to Cox won't gain you much.


I get 0 locals now. Cox: 2; D*: 0

Oh well.


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

harsh said:


> The disconnection at DirecTV is between Management and reality. Clearly the CSRs are not getting their information from engineering.


I spent the first 13 years of my "real job" working life at a major corporation. I can definitely say D* is no different than any other corporation. In any major corporation departments don't talk to each other and management only talks to yes men.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

unfortunatly all big corps (especialy 'tech') seem to not know how to use their internal e-mail to send messages...


----------



## baimo (Sep 8, 2006)

this is very upsetting. I am having my 2nd hr20 installed monday because I believed I would no longer need the h20 for ota.


----------



## bigdeps (Sep 30, 2006)

Well Earl said hold tight and I'm assuming he is working to get us some type of answer but it doesnt look good. Might want to call and cancel that work order.


----------



## pgiralt (Oct 12, 2006)

bigdeps said:


> Well I think DTV is going to lose alot of customers that were told Dec. 1. Now if DTV decides to actually provide a reason for the delay they may lessen the blow but they will take a hit for not meeting the date they promised it would be activated by.


If I can't record 24 in HD on January 14th D* is absolutely losing me as a customer.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

pgiralt said:


> If I can't record 24 in HD on January 14th D* is absolutely losing me as a customer.


"We're running out of time!!!" "[email protected]!!"


----------



## bigdeps (Sep 30, 2006)

pgiralt said:


> If I can't record 24 in HD on January 14th D* is absolutely losing me as a customer.


Amen to that... I'll tell you right now if this Delay is legit then we wont see OTA for a while. I wish someone had some actual info for us.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I won't get anything OTA anyway due to terrain and distance, and I've been pretty close to a "fanboy" for the past several months, but if OTA is indeed delayed by some months again, it will be a disaster for D*.

How could it possibly be so difficult to activate? Or so low a priority?


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Why the delay?
> I am told that it was delayed as they focus on stabillizing existing features. OTA has been working in test for some time.


See, now that part makes absolutely no sense. If it's working, why hold it back? And BTW, from my reading around here (I don't have one), it seems MPEG4 is one of those existing features that badly needs to be stabilized. Wouldn't enabling OTA pretty much make that a non-issue (for the time being, at least for those who could use it)?

Earl: I think it's time to update the sticky.


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Why the delay?
> I am told that it was delayed as they focus on stabillizing existing features. OTA has been working in test for some time.


Stabilizing existing features? I was told this was all a cabling problems or caused by not reading the manual. :lol:


----------



## bigdeps (Sep 30, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> I won't get anything OTA anyway due to terrain and distance, and I've been pretty close to a "fanboy" for the past several months, but if OTA is indeed delayed by some months again, it will be a disaster for D*.
> 
> How could it possibly be so difficult to activate? Or so low a priority?


Well the csr sup I spoke with last night said DTV are well aware of the circumstances of this delay and will credit customers for the inconvenience. My response was well good luck to you on that one. Then he offered me a decent credit to my DTV monthly bill and I obviously agreed to the deal but I dont think everyone is going to settle for some free service. We shall see.


----------



## nocaster (Nov 2, 2006)

This is truley upsetting. I'm not a demanding type of person, but I will call D* and expect some sort of compensation if this is true. D* expects me to honor a contract but they don't seem to be interested in honoring any date they have put forth.


----------



## Stoodo (Jun 18, 2006)

psubill78 said:


> No offense, but there are many threads already talking about this. Why don't you use one of those....


There are many other threads that have people complaining in them. Why don't you use one of those?


----------



## bigdeps (Sep 30, 2006)

We need guidence from Earl... Any news yet? This board is going to up in flames if he doesnt update that sticky!


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

paulman182 said:


> I won't get anything OTA anyway due to terrain and distance, and I've been pretty close to a "fanboy" for the past several months, but if OTA is indeed delayed by some months again, it will be a disaster for D*.
> 
> How could it possibly be so difficult to activate? Or so low a priority?





walters said:


> See, now that part makes absolutely no sense. If it's working, why hold it back? And BTW, from my reading around here (I don't have one), it seems MPEG4 is one of those existing features that badly needs to be stabilized. Wouldn't enabling OTA pretty much make that a non-issue (for the time being, at least for those who could use it)?
> 
> Earl: I think it's time to update the sticky.


IMO - bottom line is this: like many of us have been saying for weeks. It appears that the overall unstability of the HR20 is affecting other features to be released.
For now OTA. I feel bad for the folks that only have OTA as their HD local choice, and that bought this box wanting to record OTA HD by Dec. 1 or even the end of the year. 
Only suggestion would be: buy and use a HR10-250 or use Windows Media Center to record OTA. or #2 switch to another provider (if you have an option)

Remember- D* programmers can't even get rid of the "pink icon" bug, what makes you think OTA is coming anytime soon - 
You don't add features to a unit this unstable - period.
*** I know some users HR20s are performing flawlessly, no need to post, my 2 HR20s have been performing well lately ***
good luck


----------



## Angelus7310 (Aug 23, 2006)

I just got off the phone with D*. Until now I have been very patient about the bugs and lack of OTA (one of the key selling points of the HR20 for me). When I spoke to the CSR's they all spent half of the time trying to convince me that I had an H20 receiver that was not a DVR. I couldn't believe that they didn't even know what equipment I was using. I did lease directly from them. After 3 CSR's, a few "specialists", and telling them that if I didn't get HD locals soon they would lose me as a customer, I was offered a waiver for the NY or LA feeds. Not any sort of monetary compensation. This waiver could take up to 45 days to complete. I am a little upset with D* especially since I have never heard of anyone from my area actually getting those waivers passed.

Cancelometer
[happy|----------------x------|canceling]


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

If I was D*, I'd offer customers access to national HD network feeds depending on where you're located and what you already receive. For example, those of you here who don't have mpeg4 Fox HD should be granted access to Fox E or W in HD(depending where you live) without needing waivors.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

bigdeps said:


> We need guidence from Earl... Any news yet? This board is going to up in flames if he doesnt update that sticky!


The sticky was updated, but with no different information then I have already given you all.

I have not received any confirmation/denial... 
As of right now, everything is still the same as it was on Monday.

My guidence......
Relax and wind down a bit. OTA will happen. 
This is not a "future feature" that will never be activated.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> If I was D*, I'd offer customers access to national HD network feeds depending on where you're located and what you already receive. For example, those of you here who don't have mpeg4 Fox HD should be granted access to Fox E or W in HD(depending where you live).


Sadly, unless all the affiliates that would be effected by that agree to that. DirecTV is legally bound to not offer those channels. (aka the waivers)


----------



## wtrax (Nov 4, 2006)

Can anyone say for certain that it will make the HR20 more buggy to add OTA? To say they want to make a more stable box before they add OTA, is potentially just adding to the number of unsatisfied customers. If your box is already buggy how much worse could it be? Unless it completly screws up stable boxes, I can't think of any reason not to unlock it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jbstix said:


> Remember- D* programmers can't even get rid of the "pink icon" bug, what makes you think OTA is coming anytime soon -


Who said they have even tried to get rid of it yet.... other then being a graphic "quirk"... at this point, it is so low on the list of things to "fix".

And what makes me think OTA is coming anytime soon.... where should I begin.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

First, I hope this does not set off a firestorm. If OTA is delayed we should know. It's that simple.


newcs said:


> Can you provide more information as to your source, did you read this on the web? Can you provide a url?


This person is an employee. They are not in customer service. There is no URL. They told me before I left for Thanksgiving but I had to wait 7 days to say it.


newcs said:


> If this is true, DirecTV will get in trouble for false advertising on the equipment (HR20) they have printed.


If a company knowingly misrepresents information, that could be fraudulent. I don't think that is the case. At one point OTA (Off-Air) was looking good enough that they moved the proposed delivery date up 30 days.

D* has a flyer posted on their website that has this footnote on the second page: 
_* ATSC tuner active late 2006._ 
It also says: _Updated September 2006._ They have the flyer in webform here.

On the other hand, D* VOD (Broadband Video) would theoretically bring 2,000 titles at launch. Slide 54 shows a sample screen. TVPredictions said yesterday that D* VOD will be delayed until 2007and not have HD initially.

What follows are my guesses. Some may cancel locals once OTA becomes available. OTA may be revenue neutral or even negative. D VOD could be a cash cow. More importantly, D VOD positions them with the breadth of broadband cable and the nationwide availabillity of satellite.

For a for-profit company, projected revenue drives allocation of resources.

Take care,

- Craig


----------



## gr8reb8 (Aug 21, 2006)

I would suggest providing a menu option that would let us enable/disable mpeg4 and enable/disable ota. My HR20 stability took a nosedive when my local stations were mpeg4 enabled about two weeks ago.


----------



## newcs (Nov 25, 2006)

wtrax said:


> Can anyone say for certain that it will make the HR20 more buggy to add OTA? To say they want to make a more stable box before they add OTA, is potentially just adding to the number of unsatisfied customers. If your box is already buggy how much worse could it be? Unless it completly screws up stable boxes, I can't think of any reason not to unlock it.


I can't agree with you more. I don't think it would cause any problems to activate the OTA feature. Many would disagree however.


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Who said they have even tried to get rid of it yet.... other then being a graphic "quirk"... at this point, it is so low on the list of things to "fix".
> 
> And what makes me think OTA is coming anytime soon.... where should I begin.


My point was that the "pink icon" bug seems like an easy quck fix - regardless of where it lies on the list of things to fix. No biggie for me, just using it as an example. But you make an interesting point about the "list of things to fix".
Again, IMO if this unit was a little more stable just in basic DVR issues, the "list of fixes" would be much smaller.

I'm sure this has been a frustrating day for you Earl, which is unfortunate.
It's ridiculous that a company the size of D* has to rely on someone (not even employed by them) to be the messenger and take the brunt of a lot of frustration. I appreciate greatly what you do for the DBS site, but it has to get old sometimes... 
It seems today you have no different or better information than the CSR's, and I think that may scare people a little who just want to know what's really going on.

as always this is just my humble opinion.

Thanks Earl, hang in there


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hell no....
> 
> I do however believe in not jumping over the edge, but finding a way around the cliff.


From time to time I remember to put myself into Earls shoes. (Thank God, he washes!)

Earl, you have done an awesome job in so very many ways. You've clearly articulated that which D* will not articulate on their own. (Unless you really do work for D*  and even if you did, you are doing an awesome job.)

You've let the shat fly all around you without taking things personally. As much as we try not to shoot the messenger, you've still done an amazing job dodging the stray fire unintentionally headed your way. (And the stuff intentionally headed your way sent by cretins without class.)

You've worked incredible hours on something many here call "Just TV".

And you've maintained an excellent sense of humor. (Even if your jokes aren't really that funny. JUST KIDDING! They usually are funny, apt, and just the right thing.)   

So, I doff my cap in your honor. And I thank you, simply and sincerely.
Tom


----------



## wingznut (Nov 6, 2006)

A little off subject, but still quite related....

I'm in Portland, OR and we only get two local HD feeds from DirecTV (NBC and FOX)... What causes the hold up in getting the other channels?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

wingznut said:


> A little off subject, but still quite related....
> 
> I'm in Portland, OR and we only get two local HD feeds from DirecTV (NBC and FOX)... What causes the hold up in getting the other channels?


Almost always it is a matter of the local stations not reaching agreement to be carried in HD. Thru local station engineers here in SLC and posts on other AVS forums threads, I believe that when D* turns on a new DMA, they are technically ready to at least turn on the big4 immediately--as soon as the agreements are done.

Cheers,
Tom

And welcome to the forums! :welcome_s


----------



## hjplano (Nov 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The sticky was updated, but with no different information then I have already given you all.
> 
> I have not received any confirmation/denial...
> As of right now, everything is still the same as it was on Monday.
> ...


I'm with Earl, my HR20 was installed a few weeks ago and the dope who installed it said no need for OTA, all over satellite. The supervisor came out said early 07; I'm confident OTA will be enabled shortly.


----------



## wingznut (Nov 6, 2006)

tibber said:


> Almost always it is a matter of the local stations not reaching agreement to be carried in HD. Thru local station engineers here in SLC and posts on other AVS forums threads, I believe that when D* turns on a new DMA, they are technically ready to at least turn on the big4 immediately--as soon as the agreements are done.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom
> ...


Thanks for the welcome... I've been a lurker ever since I got my HR-20 a number of weeks ago. 

I guess I don't get what there is to come to agreement with. Seems as though it's a no-brainer win-win for both parties (D* and the local network) involved. _*shrug*_ :nono:


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Don't need OTA here - Nashville MPEG4 HDs are pretty good to excellent all the time. What we DO need is stability and confidence. I don't want another batch of 10 bad recordings set off by a ch. 95 "poison pill" NFL HD game (MPEG2 by the way, for all those who blame MPEG4 for all the troubles), nor do I want a complete GUI lockup while simply browsing my Playlist like I had last Monday evening - but at least I didn't lose any recordings that time.

Once those things are fixed, THEN worry about adding a huge new feature-set like OTA. And fixing the silly pink FF icon at the same time.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

wingznut said:


> Thanks for the welcome... I've been a lurker ever since I got my HR-20 a number of weeks ago.
> 
> I guess I don't get what there is to come to agreement with. Seems as though it's a no-brainer win-win for both parties (D* and the local network) involved. _*shrug*_ :nono:


All about money. I completely agree, more eyes via D* should mean more money for the stations. From what I understand they seem to want to have D* pay them as well as get more advertisers dollars.

Sometimes I've heard the station is too "busy" to dedicate the one-time resources necessary to make it happen, either from a legal standpoint or a technical. Who knows?

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

So far this year, D* has told me:

- The problem with the R15 and series link recording all showings vs. just new would be fixed by March 2006, still waiting.
- The H20 would get the active software enabled late summer/early fall, still waiting.
- The HR20 would get ATSC support by EOY 2006, which now sounds like will also be missed.

The nice thing about this is that come EOY 2006 I won't loose any NFL-ST games since the season is done if I decide to cancel. What will be interesting is if D* will let HR20 owners out of their commitment since they aren't keeping their end of the deal. Maybe we can get the guy doing the HD Lite lawsuit interested in another one.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Quite frankly folks, I think the Christmas season will be good to us this year. Take a deep breath and hang in there.


----------



## cuibap (Sep 14, 2006)

Guys, I don't know why you guys are asking for OTA while the box still has some major bugs for some people (not recording, BSOD, not viewable pre-recorded shows...) I personally hope they would NOT even think about OTA until they fix all the bugs and the box is proven solid.

I don't know how many programmers are on the team, but they definitely are not good programmers, must be outsourced to India???

Given that the box is not solid now, OTA WON'T BE comming to you any time soon, not even early 2007...


----------



## nocaster (Nov 2, 2006)

tibber said:


> All about money. I completely agree, more eyes via D* should mean more money for the stations. From what I understand they seem to want to have D* pay them as well as get more advertisers dollars.
> 
> Sometimes I've heard the station is too "busy" to dedicate the one-time resources necessary to make it happen, either from a legal standpoint or a technical. Who knows?
> 
> ...


This is precisely the reason I use OTA. Our market is supposed to get MPEG-4 Locals by the end of the year, but there is no guarantee they will all be there. Our ABC affiliate is owned by Hearst/Argyle and they refuse to allow Cox to carry them so I see no reason why they will be on D* either. While these corporations fight over who gets paid what I can still get their nice HD picture for free OTA...I just can't do it on my HR-20.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

cuibap said:


> Guys, I don't know why you guys are asking for OTA while the box still has some major bugs for some people (not recording, BSOD, not viewable pre-recorded shows...) I personally hope they would NOT even think about OTA until they fix all the bugs and the box is proven solid.
> 
> I don't know how many programmers are on the team, but they definitely are not good programmers, must be outsourced to India???
> 
> Given that the box is not solid now, OTA WON'T BE comming to you any time soon, not even early 2007...


Ouch! I can empathize with thems who can't get HD via LIL and couldn't get an HR10 from D*. It is very frustrating.

Timing is everything and D* had a bad sense of timing this year. Several years ago they realized that HD would be very important and launched a program of satellites, OTA uplink facilities, and consumer equipment to make it all happen, many of which are in place and working. But, as sometimes happens with huge, multiyear projects, one piece can screw up every good effort made.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

LameLefty said:


> Once those things are fixed, THEN worry about adding a huge new feature-set like OTA. And fixing the silly pink FF icon at the same time.


Wait, is there an echo in here... LOL 

Well said, I know it's easier for us with HD Locals to say these types of things.

I remember when I first installed my antenna, a rotator, ran cables and through a lot of hard work finally got OTA HD going - it was awesome. But as bad as many want OTA on the HR20 if it's not ready, it's not ready... not a good idea to just flip the switch and hope for the best... although it's happened before. I hate posting this again, but I tried to air out the concern a couple of weeks ago, we all know OTA is a big deal.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=69998

btw, where is cybrsurfer on all this... he usually pops in and tells everyone with great confidence that everything will be fine with the next update, and
that there is no doubt that OTA is coming Dec. 1st <just poking a little bit>


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> Quite frankly folks, I think the Christmas season will be good to us this year. Take a deep breath and hang in there.


May you be the prophet extraordinare this year. 

Thanks for creating DBSTalk!
Tom


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

To be safe and avoid a riot, you might want to change the thread to "rumored to now be delayed"


----------



## wtrax (Nov 4, 2006)

cuibap said:


> Guys, I don't know why you guys are asking for OTA while the box still has some major bugs for some people (not recording, BSOD, not viewable pre-recorded shows...) I personally hope they would NOT even think about OTA until they fix all the bugs and the box is proven solid.
> 
> Given that the box is not solid now, OTA WON'T BE comming to you any time soon, not even early 2007...


Why I want OTA, 2 HD locals available from D* in my area. 12 ATSC channels (sub channels included) available with my antenna without even pointing it at other cities, no HD tuner built into my TV.

And my box hasn't had any major problems.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Let's not turn this into a "why OTA is important" thread....
We have way to many of those already.

OTA is a planned feature of the box. It is a significant part of the HD landscape right now.... It may not be important to you, but it could be important to your neighbor.


----------



## geaux1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Well, that would be par for the course with these bozo the clowns. No SECCG in HD for me, thanks for nothing asshats, leades in pisspoor customer service and aggravation in sending corporate shills onto message boards with insulting and ridiculous posts that are so disingenous in their defenses of your incompetence they are laughable.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Some people, like me, are eligible for HD DNS stations from NY or LA from D*.

Here is the webpage to check for eligibility:

http://directvdnseligibility.decisionmark.com/app/AddressForm.aspx

If it shows that you are eligible, call D* and ask for the HD DNS Eligibility Department. Tell them that this page shows that you are eligible. They will ask if you have an OTA antenna attached to your home, and if there is any circumstances that make it impossible for you to receive a grade-B OTA signal.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

ota not ready? heck the dvr part wasn't ready either, didn't stop em, so just turn that off too :lol:


----------



## mlyle (Nov 16, 2006)

cuibap said:


> Guys, I don't know why you guys are asking for OTA while the box still has some major bugs for some people (not recording, BSOD, not viewable pre-recorded shows...) I personally hope they would NOT even think about OTA until they fix all the bugs and the box is proven solid..


Well, word is that OTA does actually work pretty well. Since 0xFA, and learning some of the HR20 quirks, I am now 7 days without missing a recording, with no bad recordings (with the exception of the 2 manual records I have set).

Further why? On the off chance that it does work fully, or I even if I can just view CBS and CW HD with a live buffer.

In Memphis I have 3 HD channels available right now, of 8 available OTA-- and that doesn't even include the additional 10 sub-channels. Plus NBC HD over satellite MPEG 4 is a little clunky at times, where OTA HD is awesome.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

houskamp said:


> ota not ready? heck the dvr part wasn't ready either, didn't stop em, so just turn that off too :lol:


ROFLMAO!

I'm glad in the face of significant potential disappointment that some people haven't lost their sense of humor. That was funny!

Thanks for brightening what has been otherwise a disappointing thread!


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Couple things:

1) Most network shows stop showing new episodes in the next week or two until mid January. Heroes for example is done after next week until January, Lost is already done until February. So lack of OTA isn't quite as a killer.

2) I predict this: OTA delayed until 1st quarter next year. However DirecTV finally sets up an official beta test for OTA with this forum for those that want to sign up. I have no knowledge and I don't know anybody. But hey, if Swanni can predict, why can't I?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Wish they could let us 'opt in' for ota.. would like to be first on the list


----------



## spivey (Nov 21, 2006)

WOO HOO! Here's a new one (And Earl, I really am not trying to make your day harder, but I have to post this, others need to know)

I just got off the phone D*. I had to hear this disconnect of OTA info myself. After talking to first tier and hearing about locals not being carried in my area for about 20 minutes (she did not understand what a HR20 was much less OTA) she transferred me to the installation department.

For the first 20 minutes it was the same thing (D* does not carry your locals yet, still not info on when it will be available) I specified I knew all that before hand, I want to know when the OTA feature will be activated, by year's end or Q1 2007. The installer didn't know what I was talking about, so she put me on hold. When she came back from talking with her supervisor, she say's she was told it will never be turned on, the HR20 is not meant to be used with OTA!!

Okay.......

Before I lost my cool I remembered what all has been said on this board about the info disconnects. But a disconnect this bad?

Needless to say I will be calling back later to talk with D* some more. For those of us w/o locals through D*; which I'm sure are the same ones that were told we ccould use the OTA instead, this will be a big bombshell. Even the idea of never enabling OTA is infuriating.


----------



## geaux1 (Oct 23, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> Some people, like me, are eligible for HD DNS stations from NY or LA from D*.
> 
> Here is the webpage to check for eligibility:
> 
> ...


Haha, typical DTV stupidity, that website says I am not eligible at my address for HD DNS on all netowrks because DTV offers HD local on all networks to my address, WOW, that news to me, guess what, it was news to DTV when I called them and told them too!!!!! Nope, no such louck and no, of course they wnjo't turn CBS HD Distant on for me either. Thanks for nothing. My Comcast neighbor sure gets to watch the SEC championship in HD, why don;t I, all I need it OTA on this stupid HR20 or you to hook up that DNS signal.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

houskamp said:


> unfortunatly all big corps (especialy 'tech') seem to not know how to use their internal e-mail to send messages...


Too many big corporations use Exchange Server. It's no wonder nobody knows what's going on.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

spivey said:


> Needless to say I will be calling back later to talk with D* some more.


Don't waste your time and theirs. Other than documenting the meltdown at D*, it likely won't get OTA turned up much sooner.

Management isn't listening and Marketing thinks they already have it.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

spivey said:


> WOO HOO! Here's a new one (And Earl, I really am not trying to make your day harder, but I have to post this, others need to know)
> 
> I just got off the phone D*. I had to hear this disconnect of OTA info myself. After talking to first tier and hearing about locals not being carried in my area for about 20 minutes (she did not understand what a HR20 was much less OTA) she transferred me to the installation department.
> 
> ...


What needs saying is don't call D* with such a pointless agenda. It is clear some of the CSRs don't have a clue. What is the point in talking them? The misinformation they gave you about OTA is so glaringly false, that referring to it as a "big bombshell" is nothing more than trying to stirr up trouble.

If you have a good, legitimate reason to talk to a CSR, by all means call. If you need info, that is at least borderline reliable, come here. You know the CSRs you have talked to are ill-informed, mis-informed and virtually useless when asked those kinds of questions...so don't ask them. Is it somehow entertaining to trap the clueless? I'm without HD-Locals and no one wants OTA more than I do, but I'll not stoop to playing silly games with CSRs and then spreading their misinformation so I can somehow feel better, by NEEDLESSLY infuriating other people.

There are enough people "stirring the pot"...we don't need yet another, and for no purpose whatsoever.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

houskamp said:


> Wish they could let us 'opt in' for ota.. would like to be first on the list


I can see it now... a survey asking how much you would be willing to pay for OTA.


----------



## spivey (Nov 21, 2006)

harsh said:


> Don't waste your time and theirs. Other than documenting the meltdown at D*, it likely won't get OTA turned up much sooner.
> 
> Management isn't listening and Marketing thinks they already have it.


I know it won't. I'm just trying to gauge how soon I'll be switching to the local cable co.


----------



## EMoMoney (Dec 19, 2005)

newcs said:


> The Apprentice LA and many more in January.


The Apprentice wasn't in HD last season anyways. Don't know if they plan it this year or not.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bonscott87 said:


> But hey, if Swanni can predict, why can't I?


Maybe because you have a shred of self respect?


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

After reeling back from the "shock", I called retention. Got one dude in India who couldn't figure out what I was talking about > transferred over to Idaho and got a lovely woman who admitted I was the 1st to get as far as her with my questions.

She looked into the bowels of her computer and -- sure 'nuff -- it said early 2007.

I explained my feelings without cursing -- she commiserated -- and is sending out an installer with an H20. That, at least, will get me OTA HD locals [ain't no mpg4 in this neck of the woods].

Not certain if I can survive watching live TV; but, if that's my only choice, I guess I have to.


----------



## spivey (Nov 21, 2006)

hasan said:


> There are enough people "stirring the pot"...we don't need yet another, and for no purpose whatsoever.


No, I am not trying to stir the pot, and I did not call for no purpose whatsoever. Ever since D* started this whole 2 year commitment thing my respect for them as a company has gone down considerably. In my opinion, these kinds of contracts are for cowards that fear there service may trumped by another's and the only way to retain customers is by trapping them. So if D* is going to hold me to the letter of their law, I will hold it to them as well.

I was not trying to start a riot with my last post, but how in the world was I supposed to ignore something like that? Delays until Q1 2007 is one thing, never is another.

I'm trying not to get to angry over this, and by your reply to my post it sounds like your trying to not get worked up over it as well. I'm just going to wait until Friday to see what happens.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

That service center is right down the street from my house. anyone else need me to pick up an H20 while I'm there?  Or drop anything off?  
..And i always keep insisting Idaho people are nice people. See? I was right.



Ed Campbell said:


> transferred over to Idaho and got a lovely woman who admitted I was the 1st to get as far as her with my questions.


EDIT: Oh yeah - and can I please have my OTA?


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

This is all sadly reminiscent of the HR10's release of 6.2/6.3 wait and debacle.

Very disappointed here....:down: :down: :down: :down: I really thought they would come through on this.


----------



## hjones4841 (Aug 19, 2006)

This is beginning to sound like road construction completion dates published in the newspaper: Take what they say, add a year, and you are half way to the real date...

Sorry, could not resist...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Perhaps if there were some *facts* to base our opinion, one way or the other....


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

spivey said:


> No, I am not trying to stir the pot, and I did not call for no purpose whatsoever. Ever since D* started this whole 2 year commitment thing my respect for them as a company has gone down considerably. In my opinion, these kinds of contracts are for cowards that fear there service may trumped by another's and the only way to retain customers is by trapping them. So if D* is going to hold me to the letter of their law, I will hold it to them as well.
> 
> I was not trying to start a riot with my last post, but how in the world was I supposed to ignore something like that? Delays until Q1 2007 is one thing, never is another.
> 
> I'm trying not to get to angry over this, and by your reply to my post it sounds like your trying to not get worked up over it as well. I'm just going to wait until Friday to see what happens.


My point was simply:you were given bad info, and you knew, on the face of it that it was bad. There is no point in calling D* with these kinds of inquiries and giving any credibility to a low level, poorly paid, and ill-informed employee. "Never" is absurd on the face of it, and considering the source of the comment, it should have been rejected outright and yes, you should have ignored something like that (for it's factual basis). This forum is the "very best" source of the kind of information you were asking about, and going to a CSR for it is akin to asking the Oracle of Delphi what the balance of your checkbook is.

I could understand sharing the report from the CSR as yet another example of their service incompetence at the phone level. My "stirring the pot" comment was made because the information was bad on the face of it, completely consistent with the ignornace of many CSRs, and could only serve to inflame the user community with a preposterous claim.

I'm doing my best not to get "pissed". OTA is PRIMARY for me, I don't care about MPEG-4/HD-Locals, but minimally. If and when they show up and work properly without marginalizing the HR20, ducky...I'm thrilled...but I ain't holding my breath, and I DO NOT want to be held hostage to D* for all of my HD content, especially with a demonstrably inferior product (in most cases) called HD-Locals.

I'm trying to walk a fine line between disappointment/disgust over communication errors and being fair minded. My focus here is to help and to learn, so going down a blind alley doesn't help...and God knows CSRs are a blind alley for the kind of questions you were posing to them.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

hasan said:


> My point was simply:you were given bad info, and you knew, on the face of it that it was bad. There is no point in calling D* with these kinds of inquiries and giving any credibility to a low level, poorly paid, and ill-informed employee is ...well...fairly incredible itself.
> 
> I'm doing my best not to get "pissed". OTA is PRIMARY for me, I don't care about MPEG-4/HD-Locals, but minimally. If and when they show up and work properly without marginalizing the HR20, ducky...I'm thrilled...but I ain't holding my breath, and I DO NOT want to be held hostage to D* for all of my HD content, especially with a demonstrably inferior product (in most cases) called HD-Locals.


Some folks just love to call CSRs just to tie up the phone lines, it appears.

Kudos for maintaining a level head.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

All of this is "IF" stuff. IF it's not until 2007 I'm disappointed. IF. We'll see. But you know what? I lost my mom to cancer 4 years ago around this time. That was a terrible happinstance. This is just an annoyance. Let's get some perspective, gang. This is just TV. It's frustrating, it's annoying, but it's not life-shaking.


----------



## wtrax (Nov 4, 2006)

[ This is just an annoyance. Let's get some perspective, gang. This is just TV. It's frustrating, it's annoying, but it's not life-shaking.[/QUOTE]

How true. If I hadn't found this site I wouldn't even be annoyed. I would be sitting here waiting for the end of 2006 for my OTA to be enabled. Which I suppose could still happen.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> All of this is "IF" stuff. IF it's not until 2007 I'm disappointed. IF. We'll see. But you know what? I lost my mom to cancer 4 years ago around this time. That was a terrible happinstance. This is just an annoyance. Let's get some perspective, gang. This is just TV. It's frustrating, it's annoying, but it's not life-shaking.


Excellent post. The important thing is if your going to be frustrated, put in perspective. I have and I'm perspectively let down....but enough about how I feel...:blackeye:


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Some folks just love to call CSRs just to tie up the phone lines, it appears.
> 
> Kudos for maintaining a level head.


I was told explicitly by D* Advanced Support that everyone with issues about their hr20 should call D*. If you don't report it with them, there is no official record of your issues or complaint. It is the only official channel.


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

hasan said:


> If you have a good, legitimate reason to talk to a CSR, by all means call. If you need info, that is at least borderline reliable, come here. You know the CSRs you have talked to are ill-informed, mis-informed and virtually useless when asked those kinds of questions...so don't ask them. Is it somehow entertaining to trap the clueless?


I vote this for quote of the year. It should be in *BIG, BOLD LETTERS *at the top of this forum's pages, and required reading for all new D* customers.


----------



## wtrax (Nov 4, 2006)

btmoore said:


> I was told explicitly by D* Advanced Support that everyone with issues about their hr20 should call D*. If you don't report it with them, there is no official record of your issues or complaint. It is the only official channel.


Unless you were officially told OTA would already be activated, then you don't have legitimate complaint.


----------



## pgiralt (Oct 12, 2006)

wtrax said:


> Unless you were officially told OTA would already be activated, then you don't have legitimate complaint.


When I was deciding whether or not to stay with D* or switch to cable, I was told (at the beginning of October) that it would be enabled "by the end of the month". Later I was told "by December 1st". So that's already twice I've been "officially told" by D*. If December 1st comes and goes, that will be 2 "official dates" they have missed already.


----------



## geaux1 (Oct 23, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Some folks just love to call CSRs just to tie up the phone lines, it appears.
> 
> Kudos for maintaining a level head.


Good, do it, and callre tention and bother them too, tie up their phone lines, hassle them, I plan on doing it, over and over whenever I am bored, which isn't to often but it does arise during the work day from time to time. I know they won't, but i'll call and call with the same dumb questions, ask for ridiculous free stuff from retention and tie them up and just be a plainjerk, because that is what this company has been to me. By all means call them, tie up their lines, hassle them, ask them stupid stuff over and over, do it all damn day.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

pgiralt said:


> When I was deciding whether or not to stay with D* or switch to cable, I was told (at the beginning of October) that it would be enabled "by the end of the month". Later I was told "by December 1st". So that's already twice I've been "officially told" by D*. If December 1st comes and goes, that will be 2 "official dates" they have missed already.


And as of today, DirecTV.com still says Late 2006. Can't be any more "OFFICIAL" than that. And if the 2007 rumors are true, then that's a Hat Trick.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

geaux1 said:


> Good, do it, and callre tention and bother them too, tie up their phone lines, hassle them, I plan on doing it, over and over whenever I am bored, which isn't to often but it does arise during the work day from time to time. I know they won't, but i'll call and call with the same dumb questions, ask for ridiculous free stuff from retention and tie them up and just be a plainjerk, because that is what this company has been to me. By all means call them, tie up their lines, hassle them, ask them stupid stuff over and over, do it all damn day.


Just in case you weren't joking: By all means, two wrongs make a right, eh? What was it that Forest Gump was famous for saying, "Stupid is as stupid does."


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> And as of today, DirecTV.com still says Late 2006. Can't be any more "OFFICIAL" than that. And if the 2007 rumors are true, then that's a Hat Trick.


Just to document it.


----------



## spivey (Nov 21, 2006)

hasan said:


> My point was simply....


I haven't given credibility to what the installation rep heard from her supervisor, and did not mean to give that impression; which I do not think I did (no one has commented on that point yet, so I think I did a reasonable job at that). Now if I had posted "It'll never be enabled!! It'll never be enabled!!! Straight from D*!!" I can see why you would be upset.

Anyways, has anyone received any freebies from this whole thing? The installation tech said she would send a note to the programmers to look at getting HD Locals in my area, but didn't offer anything else. I think she got the impression I was going to ask to speak to someone higher up; but I had to get off of the phone.


----------



## matsfan (Sep 9, 2006)

bigdeps said:


> Amen to that... I'll tell you right now if this Delay is legit then we wont see OTA for a while. I wish someone had some actual info for us.


Bigdeps,

I am sure you saw this elsewhere on the site but Indy did pick up FOX in MPEG4 today.

Dave


----------



## Darkside Devotee (Sep 8, 2006)

btmoore said:


> Just to document it.


Referring to post 106. Anyone else catch at the end of the first paragraph where it talks about HD the flier reads "And soon they can be recorded"?

Looks like I need to post more.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

Earl, can you at least tell us that while the OTA is delayed that they are working hard on resolving the lockup issues with release OxFA? I can be patient on the OTA, but I really, really want to not have to hit the red button 4x a week.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

To access DIRECTV HD programming, a Triple-LNB or 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish, a DIRECTV HD Receiver and HD television equipment are required. Land based phone line connection required. *ATSC tuner active 
late 2006. Local channels in cities where local HD programs are available via off-air antenna, reception may vary based on geographic location. Programs not delivered in HD in all markets. **Actual recording 
time varies depending on the type of programming being recorded. ***Some interactive services may require additional service fee. †Manufactured under license from DolbyLaboratories. Dolby and the 
double-D symbol are registered trademarks of Dolby Laboratories. ††To use this feature you must have your receiver directly plugged into a telephone outlet (not a wireless phone jack) and must subscribe to Caller 
ID or similar caller identification service from your phone company.©2006 DIRECTV, Inc. DIRECTV, the Cyclone Design logo and Advanced Program Guide are registered trademarks of DIRECTV, Inc. All other 
trademarks and service marks are the property of their respective owners. 
Updated September 2006


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

john18 said:


> Earl, can you at least tell us that while the OTA is delayed that they are working hard on resolving the lockup issues with release OxFA? I can be patient on the OTA, but I really, really want to not have to hit the red button 4x a week.


Yes, they are definently still addressing the lock up issues.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Anyone notice the OTA STATUS THREAD, theres 2 new post that just say Tread update 11/28, 
What does this mean, maybe somesort of new info coming...
Maybe OTA will be activated this week, and Earl is waiting to post???


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jamielee said:


> Anyone notice the OTA STATUS THREAD, theres 2 new post that just say Tread update 11/28,
> What does this mean, maybe somesort of new info coming...
> Maybe OTA will be activated this week, and Earl is waiting to post???


I updated the text in the 1st post...

The #2 and #3 posts, where to "trip" the thread, as being updated... so it would apear "bold" when you entered into the forum.

OTA is not going to be activated this week.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

jamielee said:


> Anyone notice the OTA STATUS THREAD, theres 2 new post that just say Tread update 11/28,
> What does this mean, maybe somesort of new info coming...
> Maybe OTA will be activated this week, and Earl is waiting to post???


The first post was updated.


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

I have 2 HD Tivos and Windows Media Center with HD to do my OTA and get the majors via MPEG4 spotbeams but dang. I know they want to get bugs worked out but its unbelievable how long it took this unit to come out and not have OTA active after months of user testing. Crazy.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Earl I know you said you cant tell us when OTA is coming, but what is wrong with it and is causing us not to have it?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jamielee said:


> Earl I know you said you cant tell us when OTA is coming, but what is wrong with it and is causing us not to have it?


Actually... there is nothing wrong with the OTA.
The decision about when to release it has to do with other factors.


----------



## 21hawk (Nov 16, 2006)

Isn't today the 29th? Earl you dated your revisions 11-28, possibly fueling to the conspiracy theorists.


----------



## pgiralt (Oct 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Actually... there is nothing wrong with the OTA.
> The decision about when to release it has to do with other factors.


Earl,

Perhaps you can or cannot answer this. Is it reasonable to assume that the software we are currently running on or HR-20's actually does have the OTA code already in it (albeit not the latest and greatest) but the only thing preventing us from "getting to it" is the fact that we can't get to the antenna setup menu?


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Perhaps with a screw driver we can ungrey that tab?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

21hawk said:


> Isn't today the 29th? Earl you dated your revisions 11-28, possibly fueling to the conspiracy theorists.


Time warp... you are right.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

pgiralt said:


> Earl,
> 
> Perhaps you can or cannot answer this. Is it reasonable to assume that the software we are currently running on or HR-20's actually does have the OTA code already in it (albeit not the latest and greatest) but the only thing preventing us from "getting to it" is the fact that we can't get to the antenna setup menu?


Sure it is reasonable to assume that pieces of the code necessary to the OTA function, are already in the software versions.


----------



## geaux1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sure it is reasonable to assume that pieces of the code necessary to the OTA function, are already in the software versions.


Yet another reason if that's true to call and tie up their phone lines and harras these fools at DTV, These idiots are out of excuses, and to the guy who said two wrongs don't make a right, listen genius, you may have a point, but DTV is up to 900 wrongs, and that is precisely the way to handle a non responsive customer service company that handles their PR problem by having folks at call centers call you by your first name, not answer questions, disconnent the one number that works and re route it to some one in Bangalore and their response is to have limited info passed out anonymously on boards to appease the appeasable and meet consumers who complain with laughable responses from shills. So join me and call them again and again, i've already called retention 3 times tonight and tied them up with stupid questions and the OTA for 10 minutes apice and asked for the same things free I already have just to confuse them, idiots.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

geaux1 said:


> Yet another reason if that's true to call and tie up their phone lines and harras these fools at DTV, These idiots are out of excuses,.... So join me and call them again and again, i've already called retention 3 times tonight and tied them up with stupid questions and the OTA for 10 minutes apice and asked for the same things free I already have just to confuse them, idiots.


This has to be the most idiotic waste-of-time idea on the planet.


geaux1 said:


> Good, do it, and callre tention and bother them too, tie up their phone lines, hassle them, I plan on doing it, over and over whenever I am bored, which isn't to often but it does arise during the work day from time to time.


All this moronic calling over OTA? Many of us other customers may want it too, but we're not peeing in our pants about it.

I guess *all other *legitimate Customer Service needs should be held (from tied up lines) up so this one guy can quench one person's selfish lust for OTA....  :eek2: :nono2:

Good thing this issue will *geaux* away soon. :lol:

Some folks clearly have way too much free time in their lives....perhaps a new hobby might help calm things down?


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I never call D* unless absolutely necessary. I get my current info from here--it's more reliable. 

I did call them to make sure a call was on record about the closed captioning HR20 problems.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> This has to be the most idiotic waste-of-time idea on the planet.
> 
> All this moronic calling over OTA? Many of us other customers may want it too, but we're not peeing in our pants about it.
> 
> ...


This isn't about OTA ....it's about attention seeking behavior, and revenge. Read his other posts and you'll see he doesn't really want or care if anything gets fixed. He feels he has been poorly treated by D* and has every right to treat them as badly as he feels treated. If that turns out to be counterproductive or actually makes someone else's service poorer, too bad, after all it's all about "feelings".

Ya know...it's kinda like the Middle East...endless cycle, both sides messed up, each proclaiming God is on their side, and that they have a right to retaliate and remain righteous. More's the pity.

And the more people write pro/con w/r to these silly rants, the better he likes it. So, I'm done, carry on peanut gallery.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

hasan said:


> This isn't about OTA ....it's about attention seeking behavior, and revenge. Read his other posts and you'll see he doesn't really want or care if anything gets fixed. He feels he has been poorly treated by D* and has every right to treat them as badly as he feels treated. If that turns out to be counterproductive or actually makes someone else's service poorer, too bad, after all it's all about "feelings".


Yeah...we know....you are right on target...we thought it, you said it. Thanks.


----------



## newcs (Nov 25, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> On the other hand, D* VOD (Broadband Video) would theoretically bring 2,000 titles at launch. Slide 54 shows a sample screen. TVPredictions said yesterday that D* VOD will be delayed until 2007and not have HD initially.
> 
> What follows are my guesses. Some may cancel locals once OTA becomes available. OTA may be revenue neutral or even negative. D VOD could be a cash cow. More importantly, D VOD positions them with the breadth of broadband cable and the nationwide availabillity of satellite.
> 
> For a for-profit company, projected revenue drives allocation of resources.


First, do you know Craig if VOD is coming at the same time of the launch of national HD next year? Would it be a free service like Comcast ONDemand?

Second, you mentioned you felt that OTA may be negative. If they offer it on the H20 Why not the HR20? Does this mean they may shut off OTA on the H20?

Many people won't have access to HD locals when everything is said and done next year with the launch of the new satellites. These people should have OTA available to them. Also many customers want more then just the 4 major networks. DirecTV should keep this in mind.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

newcs said:


> First, do you know Craig if VOD is coming at the same time of the launch of national HD next year? Would it be a free service like Comcast ONDemand?


I was told that they were not dependent on each other. D VOD does not need satellites as it downloads via your Internet connection.



newcs said:


> Second, you mentioned you felt that OTA may be negative. If they offer it on the H20 Why not the HR20? Does this mean they may shut off OTA on the H20?


This answer is just my opinion. It seems to me that Free OTA local channels could cost them subscription Local Channel sales. I can't imagine that they will take OTA off of the H20.



newcs said:


> Many people won't have access to HD locals when everything is said and done next year with the launch of the new satellites. These people should have OTA available to them. Also many customers want more then just the 4 major networks. DirecTV should keep this in mind.


Absolutely. I want all 16+ channels in my market not just 5.
- Craig


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> I was told that they were not dependent on each other. D VOD does not need satellites as it downloads via your Internet connection.
> 
> This answer is just my opinion. It seems to me that Free OTA local channels could cost them subscription Local Channel sales. I can't imagine that they will take OTA off of the H20.


I would agree that Broadband VOD is it's own entirely different product/project.

As for FREE OTA... well the HD-Locals are part of the base package. So unless you are willing to shut the locals down on ALL your receivers (including the SD ones), then I don't see a large amount of people trying to save the $5ish a month by going to a package without Locals.

There is a *LOT* more to OTA, then just the HD factor.


----------



## ptighe (Jul 21, 2003)

I think what we are all forgetting is that we knew OTA wasn't working when we got the box. Yes, D* should meet the dates they provide, but what major software hasn't been delayed lately? While I want the OTA sub-channels, I can live with what I have. If D* didn't offer MPEG4 locals, I wouldn't have purchased the box.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

ptighe said:


> Yes, D* should meet the dates they provide, but what major software hasn't been delayed lately?


One difference is that usually a software package isn't released with a sticker on the box saying that an important feature is not included but will be released by such and such date, the software isn't released until all featuers are included. Also, if you decided to not use the software anymore you aren't required to pay a penalty to the software company, you didn't sign a 2 year commitment.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

RAD said:


> One difference is that usually a software package isn't released with a sticker on the box saying that an important feature is not included but will be released by such and such date, the software isn't released until all featuers are included. Also, if you decided to not use the software anymore you aren't required to pay a penalty to the software company, you didn't sign a 2 year commitment.


Not to "split hairs" but it has happened on the software side of things.
Take the Microsoft SQL Server 2005
Just befor "launch" Microsoft stated that the database Mirroring feature was going to be disabled, even though it was available in all the Beta and CTPs...

It was amended that it would be enabled in the first Service Pack.

It doesn't happen often, but it does happen.

And even though there wasn't a 2 year commitment... $3,000 per processor is commitment enough.. 

But we are not really talking about Computer software, closer to home.

The first DTivos where launched with only 1 tuner... with the "promise" that the 2nd and dual tuning will come with a later software release. IIRC TivoCommunity was filled with people "pissed" because they where told different, betting that it would never come, ect.....


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

ptighe said:


> I think what we are all forgetting is that *we knew *OTA wasn't working when we got the box.


Yes *WE* did know. But as has been pointed out on many, many occasions, *WE* are but a small blip on the radar of the total number of actual users.

So J6P walks into BB and pick up one of these which says OTA right on the box. He gets it home, installs it, activates it starting a new 2-year commitment and *THEN* finds out that OTA is not working.

So he calls a Script Monkey who looks in DORIS and tells him December 1st. So he is blissfully awaiting for OTA to be activated tomorrow and is going to be severely pi**ed when it doesn't happen because a CSR told him December 1st.

So he now goes to D*'s website and sees "Late 2006." So this is going to play out all over again on January 1st if OTA is not activated. Not a good way to treat customers.

Did I miss anything here?


----------



## jgrade (Oct 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The first DTivos where launched with only 1 tuner... with the "promise" that the 2nd and dual tuning will come with a later software release. IIRC TivoCommunity was filled with people "pissed" because they where told different, betting that it would never come, ect.....


Correct; and the box, web site and manual all said that the unit had dual tuners with no mention that 1 was not active (at least on my SAT60)

And just like the dual tuners faded into nothing, so will OTA.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The first DTivos where launched with only 1 tuner... with the "promise" that the 2nd and dual tuning will come with a later software release. IIRC TivoCommunity was filled with people "pissed" because they where told different, betting that it would never come, ect.....


True, but I am still waiting for the USB ports labeled "For Future Use" to have, well a use.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Herdfan said:


> True, but I am still waiting for the USB ports labeled "For Future Use" to have, well a use.


I think the USB ports have power to them so you could plug one of those lighted USB Christmas trees into it. Not only will the port have a use but you will be festive at the same time. :lol:


----------



## UncD2000 (Oct 15, 2006)

This is a disappointment, of course, but I am still quite satisfied with my HR20.
I have an LG LST-3410A, which can record HD via OTA or QAM cable, and it is a nice accessory to the HR20. With WGN/CW HD now added to the MPEG4 lineup in Chicagoland, the 3410A will mostly be used as backup to the HR20, and to record an occasional program from PBS-HD.


----------



## uscboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Pathetic. Pass that onto DirecTV please. Just pathetic.

I'm guessing one of their two engineers wanted a longer Christmas break so this 
got pushed back.


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> Yes *WE* did know. But as has been pointed out on many, many occasions, *WE* are but a small blip on the radar of the total number of actual users.
> 
> So J6P walks into BB and pick up one of these which says OTA right on the box. He gets it home, installs it, activates it starting a new 2-year commitment and *THEN* finds out that OTA is not working.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself. Like I said in another thread, DTV is nothing if not predictable. You can always count on DTV to be behind the 8 ball everytime. I purchased the HR20 in Sept, and while I have had no major issues, I purchased it early based on Earl's statement that OTA was supposed to be activated in Oct.

That date came and went and while I don't hold Earl responsible in anyway, it was a bit frustrating that DTV did not meet their own internal activation date.

And then Earl was told November was going to be a good month for HR20 users. What happened this month? Hmmmmm, let me see, nothing major but some fixes. While those are great, still no OTA.

now DTV is going to miss their Dec 1st date. And I'm sure they are going to miss a Jan 1 date as well. Like I said....consistant. Oh well, DISH is looking better and better every day. At least their VIP622 has dual tuners, PIP, and OTA. Surely can't say the same for the HR20. Well enough of my ranting. Looks like I'll be switching Sat providers in Jan. Too bad too, because I've been a DTV customer since the mid 90's back in the day when USSB provided our premium channels.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> I think the USB ports have power to them so you could plug one of those lighted USB Christmas trees into it. Not only will the port have a use but you will be festive at the same time. :lol:


Do they make USB Menorahs?










:lol:


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Do they make USB Menorahs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, this is the funniest thing I've seen in awhile!! :hurah:


----------



## Meklos (Nov 7, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> I was told that they were not dependent on each other. D VOD does not need satellites as it downloads via your Internet connection.
> - Craig


In another thread, I put up a link for their Feb 2006 investors meeting, and in those slides it shows the VOD using both the satellite feeds (for 100s of the most popular) and broadband (for 1000s of others).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Meklos said:


> In another thread, I put up a link for their Feb 2006 investors meeting, and in those slides it shows the VOD using both the satellite feeds (for 100s of the most popular) and broadband (for 1000s of others).


You are correct, there are going to be two forms of VOD... Sat Based and Broadband based (per the slide show).


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Meklos said:


> In another thread, I put up a link for their Feb 2006 investors meeting, and in those slides it shows the VOD using both the satellite feeds (for 100s of the most popular) and broadband (for 1000s of others).


Slide 54. Broadband VOD does not require satellite capacity except for Guide features. The VOD you have recorded so far, now my Playlist, came from the Satellites.

- Craig


----------



## ptighe (Jul 21, 2003)

I will agree, and I tend to forget, that we are the more educated of consumers. I know many people have asked me about the hr20, since they know I tend to be an early adopter, and I steered them away.

I do have faith that we'll see OTA, but I won't hold me breath. And if I recall correctly, this type of hardware issue is what drove me away from Dish in the first place. Luckily I haven't had many issues, and my HR10 is still the main box.


----------



## wtrax (Nov 4, 2006)

uscboy said:


> Pathetic. Pass that onto DirecTV please. Just pathetic.
> 
> I'm guessing one of their two engineers wanted a longer Christmas break so this
> got pushed back.


I was thinking the same thing. Time off for the holidays.


----------



## Meklos (Nov 7, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Slide 54. Broadband VOD does not require satellite capacity except for Guide features. The VOD you have recorded so far, now my Playlist, came from the Satellites.
> 
> - Craig


I was talking about Slide 37.


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

TOOOOO much reading.... I'm just going to ignore all the OTA threads and watch for the sticky to update!


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Slyster said:


> TOOOOO much reading.... I'm just going to ignore all the OTA threads and watch for the sticky to update!


I know what you mean


----------



## rutlean (Oct 2, 2006)

ptighe said:


> I think what we are all forgetting is that we knew OTA wasn't working when we got the box. Yes, D* should meet the dates they provide, but what major software hasn't been delayed lately? While I want the OTA sub-channels, I can live with what I have. If D* didn't offer MPEG4 locals, I wouldn't have purchased the box.


Actually, you are incorrect. A lot of people here signed up with D* becuause the CSR's and sales people told us OTA worked. The "OTA will be activated late in 2006" was not on the website when I ordered my HR20. This may not be a big deal you and many others that have HD locals. But to others like me who cancelled HD cable, which included all of my locals, to get a "better service" from Satellite, it's rather upsetting. Especially for an SEC and NFL fan, who lost HD for the entire 06 football season. Let's face it, HD is best for sports. I do get Monday night HD games on ESPN and some Saturday College games, but as everyone knows, most college and NFL games are on CBS, FOX, NBC, and ABC.

On a side note, having worked for several companys that develope and support software products, D* must really have some terrible talent in there software department. It's all most as if they are government employees or something. If the companies I have worked for operated in this fashion (extremely buggy software for an extended amount of time) they would have lost a lot of contracts and/or business. Which I guess is probably what is going to happen in this case. Had I not signed up with D* when I did, and read this forum a month or so later, I would have difinitely waited for the issues to come around.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

ptighe said:


> Yes, D* should meet the dates they provide, but what major software hasn't been delayed lately?


 Example: Look at the release of Vista? DTV is just as guilty about missing a date then any other company out there.

Anyone who did research on the DTV website went into this knowing that OTA was NOT active. Yes, the site said late 2006, but I didn't sign anything saying that they had to deliver by that time and I knew, deep down inside, that there was a chance I would not have OTA in time for Christmas.

IF you were told by a CSR that OTA was working on the HR-20 you were flat out lied to and I truly feel bad for you.


----------



## Maik (Jul 27, 2006)

I am a little confused about this thread. It was my understandingthat the major advantage of the HR20 over the HR10 is its ability to get local HD via sat as opposed to OTA. If OTA is so important to all of you, why did you opt for the HR20?

For me, I will stick with the HR10 until the HR20 has OTA and dual buffers. These are important features to me.


----------



## pgiralt (Oct 12, 2006)

Maik said:


> I am a little confused about this thread. It was my understandingthat the major advantage of the HR20 over the HR10 is its ability to get local HD via sat as opposed to OTA. If OTA is so important to all of you, why did you opt for the HR20?
> 
> For me, I will stick with the HR10 until the HR20 has OTA and dual buffers. These are important features to me.


Because you can't buy an HR10 anymore.


----------



## Maik (Jul 27, 2006)

pgiralt said:


> Because you can't buy an HR10 anymore.


That's odd. I saw them on the shelf at my local Best Buy just last week.


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

I've seen them at Bestbuy also.

I won't buy one, it won't work with MPEG4.

The HR20 bugs and OTA will be taken care.


----------



## DaHound (Nov 20, 2006)

I sent an e-mail to DirecTV complaining about no locals in my area and HR20 not being able to utilize OTA on the receiver. I got this reply back.

"Thanks for writing about your HR20 receiver. We apologize for the inconvenience this issue may have caused you. I understand you concern about getting the local channels in HD via an off-air antenna. This feature will become available with software download in early 2007. We appreciate your patience and understanding on this issue.

Thanks again for writing and stay tuned to directv.com for the latest news and information about our services."

Who the hell said that I'm being patient and understand this whole mess. I won't be able to get locals from D* until 2008. In the mean time, I can take a giant step back to the 60s and put up a damn antenna.


----------



## wingznut (Nov 6, 2006)

Maik said:


> I am a little confused about this thread. It was my understandingthat the major advantage of the HR20 over the HR10 is its ability to get local HD via sat as opposed to OTA. If OTA is so important to all of you, why did you opt for the HR20?


Because this is what DirecTV sold me when I told them what I wanted... They didn't give me an option for another receiver, nor did they inform me that OTA wasn't available on this one. Heck, they also didn't tell me that I could only receive two local channels in HD via satellite.

Basically, I learned about all of this ONLY when I started asking the installer.

All that being said, I still wouldn't change anything. I'm not even considering going another route for my TV service. I am mostly happy with the HR20, even though it is far from perfect, and I can certainly understand people's frustrations.

Fortunately, I'm a very patient person, and I am fairly certain that in a few months, this will all be water under the bridge.


----------



## Marcia_Brady (Nov 25, 2005)

Maik said:


> That's odd. I saw them on the shelf at my local Best Buy just last week.


_That's _odd, because Beast Buy was told to take them off their shelves and send them back to D*....several _weeks_ (or longer) ago. And they cannot be found anywhere locally.

*Edit to include:
ONLY place they can be found is at Weakness ($799) and Ebay.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

wingznut said:


> Heck, they also didn't tell me that I could only receive two local channels in HD via satellite.


 In all fairness, what did you expect from this box? It's pretty clear on the DTV website that the HR-20 has dual tuners and can record 2 shows at the same time while viewing a show that has been pre-recorded.

Are you making reference to dual buffers?


----------



## wingznut (Nov 6, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> In all fairness, what did you expect from this box? It's pretty clear on the DTV website that the HR-20 has dual tuners and can record 2 shows at the same time while viewing a show that has been pre-recorded.
> 
> Are you making reference to dual buffers?


No... I'm saying that not all of my local channels are available to me (in HD)... Only my local Fox and NBC affiliates are available in HD via DirecTV.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

wingznut said:


> No... I'm saying that not all of my local channels are available to me (in HD)... Only my local Fox and NBC affiliates are available in HD via DirecTV.


 I hear you on that... When I originally ordered DirecTV in June/July I was told that I could get my locals via sat with the HR10... I even questioned the multiple CSR's I spoke with and said, "I thought my locals were MPEG-4 and the HR10 doesn't receive MPEG-4 feeds." The CSR told me "they had fixed that problem". Huh?

There's a major communication disconnect within DTV. I think we're all aware of that. If I understand your post correctly, I'm thinking that's the point... right?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

wingznut said:


> No... I'm saying that not all of my local channels are available to me (in HD)... Only my local Fox and NBC affiliates are available in HD via DirecTV.


Wingznut, you might want to check the HD thread for your city in avsforums. There may be people who are knowledgable about the specifics there. And they might tell you who to call at your local stations to put pressure on them.

Here is a link to the list of threads: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=453241

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Cyberman (Oct 22, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> We purchased these boxes knowing that OTA was NOT active. Yes, we were told late 2006, but I didn't sign anything saying that they had to deliver by that time and I knew, deep down inside, that there was a chance I would not have OTA in time for Christmas.


You can't make a blanket statement "we purchased these boxes knowing OTA was NOT active". I was told everything worked INCLUDING OTA, that's why I got it. It was when the installer finished setting it up I noticed OTA was not working. I was told then it would be 1 Dec or before and this is a final sale with no refunds. I spoke with D* and told the same. I was highly upset and am still! They can't even figure out how to setup my old box h10 with OTA (They have tried 3 times so far) for OTA only, and also to use the new hr-20 set for sat and dvr. Old one, after a day or so searches for satellite. Makes OTA useless.

Deceived since day 1.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Cyberman said:


> You can't make a blanket statement "we purchased these boxes knowing OTA was NOT active". I was told everything worked INCLUDING OTA, that's why I got it. It was when the installer finished setting it up I noticed OTA was not working. I was told then it would be 1 Dec or before and this is a final sale with no refunds. I spoke with D* and told the same. I was highly upset and am still! They can't even figure out how to setup my old box h10 with OTA (They have tried 3 times so far) for OTA only, and also to use the new hr-20 set for sat and dvr. Old one, after a day or so searches for satellite. Makes OTA useless.
> 
> Deceived since day 1.


 Fair enough... My apologies for making that blanket statement. I spent numerous days researching and I read about the HR-20 on the DTV website and it was clear I was purchasing a box that came without OTA initially.

You have every reason to be upset if you were told by a CSR that OTA was up and working on the HR-20 you order.

I will go back and amend my previous post and be more specific to what I meant.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

pgiralt said:


> Because you can't buy an HR10 anymore.


Even Wal-mart carries the HR!0. -Craig


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Even Wal-mart carries the HR!0. -Craig


Huh? In the six or seven Wal-Marts I have been in during the last few months, I have never seen an HR10. Lots of H20s and R15s, though.

Maybe they have them somewhere, though, since I haven't been to them all.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Marcia_Brady said:


> _That's _odd, because Beast Buy was told to take them off their shelves and send them back to D*....several _weeks_ (or longer) ago. And they cannot be found anywhere locally.
> 
> *Edit to include:
> ONLY place they can be found is at Weakness ($799) and Ebay.


Correct, they are not supposed to be on the shelves any longer, and D* won't sell you one. (If they were, Weaknees wouldn't be able to get what they're asking for their remaining stock).

Folks wanting an HD DVR, regardless of whether MPEG4 locals are available to them, have no choice but the HR20.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

I was told today by CR @ D* that the OTA was scheduled for early December activation, but has now been pushed back to mid to late January 2007 or Fed!! :nono2: 

Oh well, they won't get me upgrading...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Gio...

Time for some reading... 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=69780
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=71409

And a few other threads


----------



## Marcia_Brady (Nov 25, 2005)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Even Wal-mart carries the HR!0. -Craig


:nono2:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

ptighe said:


> I think what we are all forgetting is that we knew OTA wasn't working when we got the box. Yes, D* should meet the dates they provide, but what major software hasn't been delayed lately? While I want the OTA sub-channels, I can live with what I have. If D* didn't offer MPEG4 locals, I wouldn't have purchased the box.


Let's look at that.

*Best Buy Website:*
_2 satellite tuners and 1 ATSC tuner provides access to DIRECTV high-definition, local high-definition and standard-definition programming_
No mention of the fact OTA isn't working and factually wrong.​
*Circuit City Website:*
_Supports over-the-air HD: The HR20 includes two satellite tuners for access to SD and HD DIRECTV programming and two ATSC tuners for access to local HD broadcasts where available._
No mention of the fact OTA isn't working, other than customer reviews.​
So obviously not everyone that has a HR20 knows about the OTA situation.


----------



## jafogrits (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey guys, long time lurker and I finally got pissed enough to sign up and vent.

All the directv apologists in this thread are comical. Perhaps some are on the directv payroll.

I live in an area where MPEG4 is not yet available, and likely won't be for another year at least. I was told OTA would work with this box when I bought it from directv retention.

I found out OTA was disabled but kept my cool, learning it would be enabled soon.

Then I waited, it will be soon.

I kept waiting, it will be soon.

Newsflash.

Soon is gone and now I don't know what to expect. I do expect I'll call Directv retention again and get as much out of them as I can. I'm tired of hooking up my old crappy hughes box just to get OTA HD. I want to record and use the advertised features. Turn it on already for the people that don't have MPEG4. 

Frankly, from what I've read about MPEG4 and all the problems it creates, it should be what is disabled and OTA is what should be active.

Here's to hoping Directv proves these rumors wrong and updates the boxes by tomorrow for OTA. 

yea right.


----------



## jafogrits (Nov 30, 2006)

gio12 said:


> I was told today by CR @ D* that the OTA was scheduled for early December activation, but has now been pushed back to mid to late January 2007 or Fed!! :nono2:
> 
> Oh well, *they won't get me upgrading*...


They got me alright. Lied to me on the phone and said I could get OTA with the box. Also made me commit to 2 more years with a contract.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jafogrits said:


> Here's to hoping Directv proves these rumors wrong and updates the boxes by tomorrow for OTA.


Not going to happen... an update tomorrow
I can tell you that for certain.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

All I can say that is that anyone who believes anything a CSR or similar support rep says from *any* company really isn't living in reality. Sorry to say but that is the way it is and has been for a couple *decades* now. I do tons of research before buying stuff like this and I know full well what I'm getting into. And talking with the company CSR's isn't one of the things you do. They don't know anything and will pretty much tell you anything to sell you something/make you happy. 

I'm kind of surprised that in this day and age there are still people out there that believe what a CSR, Best Buy clone, etc. tells them. They all pray on people like that.

Having said that, I got the HR20 knowing full well that OTA wasn't available and might not be for some time. Knowing how things worked I planned on no OTA until next spring/summer timeframe. Anything sooner is icing on the cake. Now that kind of expectation may not be enough for many people and that's cool. But do the research. I'm sorry there are those out there that didn't do that kind of research to be well informed.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Put a fork in this thread - is already well overdone.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Does anyone here *READ *the other threads or know how to do a topic search? Apparently not...this is like, thread # 15 on OTA, and all this is already abusively covered over and over in other threads.

Someone needs to shut this kind of endless bantor down....:nono2:


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Does anyone here *READ *the other threads or know how to do a topic search? Apparently not...this is like, thread # 15 on OTA, and all this is already abusively covered over and over in other threads.
> 
> Someone needs to shut this kind of endless bantor down....:nono2:


Perhaps OTA needs it's own subforum :lol:


----------



## geaux1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Call them, tie up their phones, harrass their CSRS and retention, me and my buddies have been doing it for two days now. It's actually quite funny once you know you won't get any results, yuo can have a lot of fun with them and their corporate scripts. Ask the same questions over and over about the OTA because they will never answer and wil apologize for "the" or "your" misunderstanding but never their lies or incompetence or failure which is what it is. Just make them keep talking in circles until you get tired. It's hilarious.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

geaux1 said:


> Call them, tie up their phones, harrass their CSRS and retention, me and my buddies have been doing it for two days now. It's actually quite funny once you know you won't get any results, yuo can have a lot of fun with them and their corporate scripts. Ask the same questions over and over about the OTA because they will never answer and wil apologize for "the" or "your" misunderstanding but never their lies or incompetence or failure which is what it is. Just make them keep talking in circles until you get tired. It's hilarious.


One word.

Therapy.


----------



## spivey (Nov 21, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> One word.
> 
> Therapy.


Isn't that the whole point of harassing the CSRs?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spivey said:


> Isn't that the whole point of harassing the CSRs?


You mean there *IS* a point there some place in that post?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

That's enough...

:backtotop


----------



## spivey (Nov 21, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You mean there *IS* a point there some place in that post?


I guess you just gotta do what feels right ( as long as it's legal, I suppose)


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

gio12 said:


> I was told today by CR @ D* that the OTA was scheduled for early December activation, but has now been pushed back to mid to late January 2007 or Fed!! :nono2:
> 
> Oh well, they won't get me upgrading...


We better not have to wait till Fed !!


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

It's human nature to react the way most of us are. Nobody likes being taken advantage of or seeing others taken advantage of. Most of us have been raised to believe that our word is our bond. It doesn't matter if "D" promised OTA by a certain date. They implied it. Regardless of their intent, they were deceptive. In my business, if I treated customers this way I would be out of business.


----------



## jayco59 (Nov 21, 2004)

My installation is next week and the lack of OTA will be an issue for me as I get all my local HD via my antenna and SD locals via cable (no SAT locals at all). I simply called customer service and said they need to make good (on the delay of OTA) somehow and they agreed. First with $5.00 off for 3 months (Assuming 3 months was the time frame of having OTA) and finally we agreed on free locals for 6 months. This helps me as at least I can get 3 local HD's with local SAT.
To me this hits them were it hurts, in the pocket book. If you already get locals then demand it for free, or some other compensation. If it cost them enough they'll make it a priority.

JMHO...

Jay


----------



## waynenm (Oct 31, 2006)

As of 7:07 MST, in the middle of D*'s page about the HR20 (I'd post the URL
but can't until I have 5 posts) is this:

_And, coming in late 2006, record off-air digital broadcasts where available*_
and the asterisk goes to this:
_*In cities where local HD programs are available via off-air antenna, reception may vary based on geographic location. Programs not delivered in HD in all markets. ATSC tuner functionality for viewing digital and HD broadcasts received from an off-air antenna will not be available until later this year. A software download will be pushed to the HR20 via the satellite before the end of the year to enable this functionality._

I've noticed that when D* wants to, they update the site pretty quickly. I doubt
something as controversial as this would be ignored too long. Everybody wants their
OTA. Sooner or later, we'll get it.
Wayne


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Waynenm,

Welcome to the forums. :welcome_s

It will be, when it will be. (And not nearly soon enough for many people, alas. But it will be great when it does.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

inazsully said:


> It doesn't matter if "D" promised OTA by a certain date. They implied it. Regardless of their intent, they were deceptive. In my business, if I treated customers this way I would be out of business.


But, that date has not come and gone yet.


----------



## hfhlt004 (Nov 19, 2005)

This is especially upsetting to me, since I had no idea of the OTA situation until the installers were here in late September. Excuses are not comforting, since I lose at least 3 frequently used locals--(2)PBS and WB especially. Since I don't watch sports, there is no advantage in Directv other than I've had SD Tivo for 8 years. 

I tolerated this (and all the other glitches) when I was assured that all would be OK by December. Now, I have to decide on going with Dish (probably not) or Cable (simpler), which advertise heavily in this area that they now have more HD than Direct.

What a mess, in that I have my the 5 line dish up and walls drilled and cables running everywhere that only Directv can use.............It sure would be nice if promises meant anything anymore. Maybe I should go back to reading books, since I'm losing faith in $$$ sucking technology.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Donnie Byrd said:


> But, that date has not come and gone yet.


Depends on what people were told. I was told by Thanksgiving when I ordered, and Dec 1 at the VERY LATEST.

But, really, I want it GOOD rather than just here. By Jan, if this box isn't doing as expected (three months being long enough to get the act together) then I'll be really disappointed.


----------



## perilous (Sep 4, 2006)

tibber said:


> Waynenm,
> 
> But it will be great when it does.)
> 
> ...


No disrespect, but upon reading the threads here, could you get your head out of your arse???? :nono2: Based on WHAT track record with the R15 or HR20??


----------



## Dom (Nov 20, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> I think the USB ports have power to them so you could plug one of those lighted USB Christmas trees into it. Not only will the port have a use but you will be festive at the same time. :lol:


First time my HR20 froze I was shocked at how hot it was running. My bad for not allowing enough air flow to the receiver so I scrounged up a small fan, spliced in a wall wart and began monitoring operating temperatures. Found this site and spent way too many hours lurking about until some mention of displaying operating temperatures. I know it is probably in the manual somewhere but I have a reputation to uphold, my wife reads those things always, myself rarely. This fan I used was louder than the HDD so I found a ThermalTake #A1888 USB fan at Radio Shack #28-1601. It throttles down to a dull roar while keeping the receiver below 110 degrees F. I still think this extreme and consider adding another fan with temp sensor to trigger additional cooling if necessary. WAF is over the top with HD big screen and new furniture. I should include the model number for Westinghouse 42" LCD, maybe next post.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

> t throttles down to a dull roar while keeping the receiver below 110 degrees F. I still think this extreme and consider adding another fan with temp sensor to trigger additional cooling if necessary.


The usual operating temperature of the HR20 is about 127 degrees F, per Earl's posts on the topic. Mine runs anywhere from 120 - 127 and aside from some software-related glitches last week, I haven't had any real trouble with it for 6 weeks now.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I used a top-mounted fan pulling air from mine for a long time, in a period when the HR20 required weekly red button resets.

Couple of downloads later, resets almost stopped, so I took the fan off and found out I didn't need it to begin with. Still almost no resets.

The fan lowered mine from the 125 range down to 109, but evidently it was not necessary, as I have no ill effects with it running warmer.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

perilous said:


> No disrespect, but upon reading the threads here, could you get your head out of your arse???? :nono2: Based on WHAT track record with the R15 or HR20??


Actually, neither. The H10.

Do I think the software will be great, no, based on the R15 and HR20. But I am hoping for great pix.

Cheers,
Tom
(Fair, balanced, and therefore looking very schizoid...)


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Not going to happen... an update tomorrow
> I can tell you that for certain.


Thanks for keeping us informed Earl.

As a ex mfging engineer - I know the problems that exist in trying to resolve issues with products already in customer hands - and the issue of deadlines.

I am sure that D* wanted to release OTA on 1 Dec. The fact they did not make it is just as much as a disappointment to them as it is to us. Why people want to make this into some sort of corporate conspiracy to make their life miserable is beyond me. If someone wants to know a parallel situation - become a Oakland Raider fan 

Appreciate your updates.

Reggie


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Reggie3 said:


> Thanks for keeping us informed Earl.
> 
> As a ex mfging engineer - I know the problems that exist in trying to resolve issues with products already in customer hands - and the issue of deadlines.
> 
> I am sure that D* wanted to release OTA on 1 Dec. The fact they did not make it is just as much as a disappointment to them as it is to us. Why people want to make this into some sort of corporate conspiracy to make their life miserable is beyond me.


So true. They have a team (several I imagine, really) working hard to make this box right as soon as possible. Am I DISAPPOINTED that OTA isn't out yet? Sure. Mildly. But in the scheme of things, I appreciate more than they want it out as bug free AS POSSIBLE.

There are going to be bugs. There are going to be issues. So long as they work on them and don't ignore us, I can forgive any delay.

Look at the addition of 4xFF we wanted and the implimented. Look at the faster (and now awesome) 30 second slip we wanted and now have.

They can't be said to be ignoring us or not working to make this box work. So many companies do when they shouldn't, that I think the people working so hard on the HR20 have earned some respect and kudos.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> Look at the addition of 4xFF we wanted and the implimented. Look at the faster (and now awesome) 30 second slip we wanted and now have.


Yes they did. But I would guess there are many, many users that would give up "Trick Play" features temporarily for a box that recorded and played back what they asked.

I have to wonder if looking back D* is sorry they caved to pressure and released this unit when they did.


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

I've steered clear of this discussion until now, but wanted to share a recent experience with a D* CSR. I was simply reporting problems with my unit, and wanted them to credit me the amount I paid ($69) for my HR20 based upon its inability to record shows and their failure to deliver on commitments to support OTA by the end of 2006.

The CSR told me that all D* communications were updated to reflect that OTA would be offered in early 2007 including the web site. With him on the phone I told him the site still has by the end of the year. He told me that I must not be looking at the right content, and that they had updated all of the sales information to reflect the 2007 date.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

lguvenoz said:


> The CSR told me that all D* communications were updated to reflect that OTA would be offered in early 2007 including the web site. With him on the phone I told him the site still has by the end of the year. He told me that I must not be looking at the right content, and that they had updated all of the sales information to reflect the 2007 date.


Well if they have updated the sales information with that.... they are going to be updating it again...


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Sweet...... 



Earl Bonovich said:


> Well if they have updated the sales information with that.... they are going to be updating it again...


----------



## nocaster (Nov 2, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well if they have updated the sales information with that.... they are going to be updating it again...


Well, I wonder what *that* is supposed to mean? The optimist in me says they will be rolling it out sooner than later. The cynical side of me says it will be 2008.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Here's what's on the Website as of 5 minutes ago...

"*View and record both standard-definition and high-definition content. And, coming in late 2006, record off-air digital broadcasts where available**


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Herdfan said:


> Yes they did. But I would guess there are many, many users that would give up "Trick Play" features temporarily for a box that recorded and played back what they asked.
> 
> I have to wonder if looking back D* is sorry they caved to pressure and released this unit when they did.


Well, some things are easier than others to impliment and test, but there HAVE been improvements, no?

Did they cave into pressure? In some ways--market pressure, I'm sure. But the truth is that as many different TVs and users as their are, at some point the box was going to be released and there were going to be bugs.

I see D* as being receptive to the complaints we're making on this board, and that gives me a certain amount of confidence.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The Website's said late 2006 all along, despite some CSR conflicting information. So as far as I'm concerned, nothing has changed, and we'll get it in December some time. Perhaps that's why Earl isn't sweating at all yet.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

nocaster said:


> Well, I wonder what *that* is supposed to mean? The optimist in me says they will be rolling it out sooner than later. The cynical side of me says it will be 2008.


Earl has said it is sooner than we think. Rather than attempting to crow-bar out a date he doesn't have and/or can't give us (they probably don't know for certain the dates themselves until they decide to throw the switch), let's trust his info since he has yet to let us down, and assume that it is sooner rather than later.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The Website's said late 2006 all along, despite some CSR conflicting information. So as far as I'm concerned, nothing has changed, and we'll get it in December some time. Perhaps that's why Earl isn't sweating at all yet.


We should know better than to listen to CSRs anyway. If I had a nickel for every time a CSR didn't know their @$$ from their elbow....


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Capmeister said:


> We should know better than to listen to CSRs anyway. If I had a nickel for every time a CSR didn't know their @$$ from their elbow....





Capmeister said:


> Earl has said it is sooner than we think. Rather than attempting to crow-bar out a date he doesn't have and/or can't give us (they probably don't know for certain the dates themselves until they decide to throw the switch), let's trust his info since he has yet to let us down, and assume that it is sooner rather than later.


Yes indeed.


----------



## blnsfn2 (Oct 13, 2006)

OK. This is getting out of hand DirecTV! I've just about had it with you. I've been a customer for a long time but I've just about had it. I went to the new HR20 with the assumption you were go at your word that OTA was coming - heck you had it on the one I replaced it with why did you go BACKWARDS. I thought I'd updated my Hughes High Def receiver upstairs last night to get a new H20 for it and you can't even make that work. You can't even get it to register! They tried to say it was my cabling but I put the Hughes back and it all works fine again. What kind of junk are you guys producing. At the same time they managed to screw up my NBA LEague pass - and I was talking to Advanced Tech Support!!! Man, where is the number for Mediacomm cable or Dish - I need to call them.

P.S. By the way, I've had no problems with my HR20 since it was installed so get OTA turned ON!


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

blnsfn2 said:


> I thought I'd updated my Hughes High Def receiver upstairs last night to get a new H20 for it and you can't even make that work. You can't even get it to register!


I thought the H20 was a pretty solid receiver.

Is there a chance you may have a bad box?


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Did anyone notice the thread title has changed?

Is this a hidden message from DTV that MAYBE OTA will be coming sooner than what the CSR's are telling? How often do CSR's have "good" information?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Did anyone notice the thread title has changed?
> 
> Is this a hidden message from DTV that MAYBE OTA will be coming sooner than what the CSR's are telling? How often do CSR's have "good" information?


One of the other Mod's changed, it... and I have decided not to change it back.

It is not a "rumor" persay.... This is exactly what the CSRs where told via their internal information system.

But as I have said a few times now (I lost count)... The information is not necessary the most up-todate... even internally.

Hence the "?" after Rumor


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

blnsfn2 said:


> OK. This is getting out of hand DirecTV! I've just about had it with you. I've been a customer for a long time but I've just about had it. I went to the new HR20 with the assumption you were go at your word that OTA was coming - heck you had it on the one I replaced it with why did you go BACKWARDS. I thought I'd updated my Hughes High Def receiver upstairs last night to get a new H20 for it and you can't even make that work. You can't even get it to register! They tried to say it was my cabling but I put the Hughes back and it all works fine again. What kind of junk are you guys producing. At the same time they managed to screw up my NBA LEague pass - and I was talking to Advanced Tech Support!!! Man, where is the number for Mediacomm cable or Dish - I need to call them.
> 
> P.S. By the way, I've had no problems with my HR20 since it was installed so get OTA turned ON!


Sometimes I wonder....

[tapping microphone]
"Is this thing on?"

Seriously.... OTA is comming


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sometimes I wonder....
> 
> [tapping microphone]
> "Is this thing on?"
> ...


You and me both my friend. :nono:


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> One of the other Mod's changed, it... and I have decided not to change it back.
> 
> It is not a "rumor" persay.... This is exactly what the CSRs where told via their internal information system.
> 
> ...


Exactly my point. 

I worked for a large broadcasting company that did suffered from the same kind of communication issues. The right hand rarely knows what the left hand is doing. I'm certain DTV has similar issues in this area with the experience I had with the CSR's when I signed up.

I don't speak for all but I'd rather see OTA launch when it's proven (for the most part) to *not* create further conflicts with the box. Whether that's the hold up or whether it's a business decision, we (the end user) may never know.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sometimes I wonder....
> 
> [tapping microphone]
> "Is this thing on?"
> ...


"Check 1, Check 2, Test, test, test"

"Can you guys hear me in the back?"


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Radio Enginerd said:


> "Check 1, Check 2, Test, test, test"
> 
> "Can you guys hear me in the back?"


*CRICKETS*

:lol:


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Did anyone notice the thread title has changed?
> 
> Is this a hidden message from DTV that MAYBE OTA will be coming sooner than what the CSR's are telling? How often do CSR's have "good" information?


I made the judgement call last evening to change the title of the thread. No "hidden message" here but the purpose of the change to (Rumor?) was to re-establish that this may very well be, as Earl has said, maybe not the most up-to-date info as compared to the info he has received directly from our contact. Quite a large number of members (new and old), will not read the entire thread in order to get enough info to base their opinion on and will be upset from the start because they have automatically drawn their opinion from the thread title. Hence the change. 

As for the "Hints".....................????


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Do they not know or not care what a s***storm this has caused? Would it be so much to ask that they unambiguously dispel this rumor (if, indeed, it is false)?


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well if they have updated the sales information with that.... they are going to be updating it again...


I certainly will trust your comments a lot more than the CSR.


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well if they have updated the sales information with that.... they are going to be updating it again...


To say late 2007.... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously I'm joking...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> Do they not know or not care what a s***storm this has caused? Would it be so much to ask that they unambiguously dispel this rumor (if, indeed, it is false)?


Actually... Yes.. there are aware of the "s***" storm, this has caused in this forum... and I have had a few conversations in the last couple days.

I am waiting for the "okay" to unambiguously dispel the rumor....

So other then my not-so suttle hints... all I can say... OTA is comming.


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

I just got off the phone with D* after going through a regular CSR, tier 1 tech support and then tier 2 tech support (all at the initiative of the CSRs, not me).

No need to repeat what has already been said about February, 2007 (I live in the Jacksonville, FL area so I was asking when we would be getting LIL, not OTA. They are now claiming that Jacksonville LIL is ALSO delayed until February, 2007).

Anyway, the tier 2 tech support person (again on her initiative) offered to request a waiver so I could get the East Coast network HD feeds at least until the JAX LIL was accomplished. I don't think there's a chance in heck that the waiver will happen, but I thought it was a nice gesture in light of the problems D* is having delivering promised services.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Guys... the idea that D* is some entity with one brain as opposed to different departments acting often indepently is what's getting us into trouble.

The CSR is talking to their team who get their info often wrong, as we've seen.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> Guys... the idea that D* is some entity with one brain as opposed to different departments acting often indepently is what's getting us into trouble.
> 
> The CSR is talking to their team who get their info often wrong, as we've seen.


I don't think the CSR is wrong, they are telling people who call exactly what they've been told to tell customers.. early 2007. Then, if they release it earlier, they are able to say: Look! we got it to you earlier than we thought! I'm sure there are many many HR20 users out there that have never logged on to this site. And, this site, by the nature of it, will be filled with more people who are having problems than people who are not having problems.

As for D* not having a date for OTA release, that's crazy. Of course they do. But, they may choose not to share it with anyone. Or, it may change sometimes. But, they absolutely have a date they are working towards. At a company of this size, with a product that is obviously very important to their future, they should have a well defined project plan for the product. Without a doubt, this project plan has been changing often because of bugs that pop up, but they still have a plan and will always set internal dates on when bug "X" will be fixed, or when feature "Y" will be released.


----------



## Dave_S (Jan 7, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> Guys... the idea that D* is some entity with one brain as opposed to different departments acting often indepently is what's getting us into trouble.
> 
> The CSR is talking to their team who get their info often wrong, as we've seen.


Good point Cappy! I work for IT (hardware/OS/enterprise application support) at a large corporation and we often laugh at the info our tier 1 folks or development teams put out. Another funny myth is that management actually understands their product or the business in general. If DTV is like any of the corporations I have worked at, management is the last to know or understand what is going on, they generally just drive towards dates/goals.


----------



## Dave_S (Jan 7, 2006)

redfiver said:


> ...As for D* not having a date for OTA release, that's crazy. Of course they do. But, they may choose not to share it with anyone. Or, it may change sometimes. But, they absolutely have a date they are working towards. At a company of this size, with a product that is obviously very important to their future, they should have a well defined project plan for the product. Without a doubt, this project plan has been changing often because of bugs that pop up, but they still have a plan and will always set internal dates on when bug "X" will be fixed, or when feature "Y" will be released.


I agree, big companies with many layers of management love charts and graphs with dates... I am sure they have already done a SWOT analysis on the OTA release....


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

walters said:


> Do they not know or not care what a s***storm this has caused? Would it be so much to ask that they unambiguously dispel this rumor (if, indeed, it is false)?


Well, a s***storm amoung a couple hundred of the forum regulars? Ahhh, that's less then even a drop in the bucket of HR20 users let alone their entire subscriber base.

As Earl posted they seem to be aware and sensitive to what this caused but in the grand scheme of things it's just a blip.

BUT they need to understand to be careful because of what the Internet can do to them. All it takes is someone like Swanni or the Engadget site or something to pick this up and suddenly it's all over the tech media. While there may be just a few hundred here it only takes one media person to create a **real** s***storm.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Donnie Byrd said:


> I made the judgement call last evening to change the title of the thread. No "hidden message" here but the purpose of the change to (Rumor?) was to re-establish that this may very well be, as Earl has said, maybe not the most up-to-date info as compared to the info he has received directly from our contact.


Tough call! While I know that the average CSR spews [email protected]#$ out their @**, if this change was made in DORIS, then somebody somewhere much higher up the food chain made the change. This is not random CSR's telling people stuff. This was a a change deliberately made to an internal D* system.

So calling it a "Rumor" is probably not accurate. Don't really know what to call it as you probably can't call DORIS a stupid $%^&* either.



Posted by Earl said:


> Actually... Yes.. there are aware of the "s***" storm, this has caused in this forum... and I have had a few conversations in the last couple days.


So if the engineers know the information is flat out wrong, why have they not done anything to fix it? Someone high up in engineering must be able to call someone else high up and tell them there is a problem.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Herdfan said:


> So if the engineers know the information is flat out wrong, why have they not done anything to fix it? Someone high up in engineering must be able to call someone else high up and tell them there is a problem.


As far as I know, "engineering" has talked to "customer service".
As for what has come out of it..... I don't know.


----------



## newcs (Nov 25, 2006)

As it stands now for me, I can get "FourPlay" from Comcast. Internet,Digital Home Phone, Digital Cable (24HD channels), and Mobile for a great bundled price. On top of that it allows ONDemand of many Digital channels for free, not just the big 4 movie networks, but many others now! Since I own my equipment, I will just pause/suspend my account with DirecTV until next summer to see if they come through or are just lying to keep me. DirecTV has breached their contract with me, I should just cancel now, but I will give them until next year to fix everything.


----------



## vb-eagle (Nov 30, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Actually... there is nothing wrong with the OTA.
> The decision about when to release it has to do with other factors.


Please do enlighten us ...... Earl the Pearl!!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

vb-eagle said:


> Please do enlighten us ...... Earl the Pearl!!


All questions (regarding when OTA will be enabled), will be answered relatively soon.


----------



## vb-eagle (Nov 30, 2006)

Due to your response, i'm guessing you can't say why they are delaying it? Only that it isn't because OTA isn't working properly.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

vb-eagle said:


> Due to your response, i'm guessing you can't say why they are delaying it? Only that it isn't because OTA isn't working properly.


You right, I can't say exactly why it hasn't been released...

But I can say, from the technical/engineering side of things.... nothing has been "delayed", everything is the same as it was at the start of this week.


----------



## vb-eagle (Nov 30, 2006)

Fair enough. 

Thanks for the reponse, and your patience. I'm sure the past couple days have been rough, so here's to you!!

:goodjob:


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You right, I can't say exactly why it hasn't been released...


How about a round-about reason why it hasn't been released   :sure:


----------



## mike_augie (Oct 10, 2006)

Trying to figure out what Earl is saying is a good as any crossword puzzle that you would buy and this is free and FUN...lol...all his little hidden messages and in-your-windows...I can't get any HD stations with a OTA so this does not affect me, and I have had nothing but good things out of my 2 HR-20's, and I think Earl does on heck of job getting info out and Dtv is trying to get it all worked out we wanted this box so badly no alot of people just grip and wine...sometimes we have to take the good with the bad...As for me.. just waiting on OKC in HD..just "my 2 cents" sorry.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You right, I can't say exactly why it hasn't been released...


Humm, something more due to the legal/regulatory side of the fence?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Humm, something more due to the legal/regulatory side of the fence?


Nope.....


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Nope.....


Let's play 20 questions!


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Nope.....


If it is not a technical limitation, or a legal/regulatory one, then I can't think of any good reason other than pure obstenance on D*'s part.

D* has had OTA capability in their HD receivers since my first RCA DTC-100 (and it even did NTSC).

So I can see why D* doesn't want you to share it.:nono2:


----------



## wtrax (Nov 4, 2006)

Maybe they have some other feature they intend to roll out with it that isn't working just yet.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Let's play 20 questions!


As previously stated:

1) Pure obstenance!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Leave poor Earl alone - he's already teetering on telling too much too soon. When he can tell us, he'll tell us (which he's said 100 times).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Herdfan said:


> If it is not a technical limitation, or a legal/regulatory one, then I can't think of any good reason other than pure obstenance on D*'s part.
> 
> D* has had OTA capability in their HD receivers since my first RCA DTC-100 (and it even did NTSC).
> 
> So I can see why D* doesn't want you to share it.:nono2:


No, not that either. 
What is holding things up, has actually nothing to do with with OTA


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What is holding things up, has actually nothing to do with with OTA


OK, will everything be clear when it finally does happen? ie other features show up at the same time and it will be obvious they wanted to release them together.

Or will OTA just show up and we will never know why it was delayed?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No, not that either.
> What is holding things up, has actually nothing to do with with OTA


Did Chris Blount knowingly give a hint or is he a great guesser?

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Leave poor Earl alone - he's already teetering on telling too much too soon. When he can tell us, he'll tell us (which he's said 100 times).


But then we don't get to ***** and moan.  Can't we have any fun?:lol:


----------



## devellis (Oct 18, 2006)

Maybe, when he can tell us, he won't have to.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I got it! I know what the reason is! Its so simple, I don't know what took me so long to figure it out.  

Directv is going to give us all free PPV for Christmas! They just have to bake it into the next release and for the ad campaign to be ready.


----------



## krkeeton (Oct 25, 2006)

All of this speculation allows something to fill the time until our dreams are realized. With all the hints and guessing, it reminds me of the weeks before Christmas during my early years  

I am sure my time zone will be the last to get the update that enables OTA anyway, so I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Herdfan said:


> OK, will everything be clear when it finally does happen? ie other features show up at the same time and it will be obvious they wanted to release them together.
> 
> Or will OTA just show up and we will never know why it was delayed?


If things go "one way", it will be clear. 
If they go another, I'll make it clear.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

tibber said:


> Did Chris Blount knowingly give a hint or is he a great guesser?
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Chris knows what he is talking about.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

tibber said:


> Did Chris Blount knowingly give a hint or is he a great guesser?


His comment almost 200 posts ago was something about having a wonderful Christmas Season. So with that said, other than OTA what feature could D* add that would really make a splash?

1) Full e-SATA support?
2) Networking aka MRV?
3) D* dating service? (Sorry couldn't resist)

It has been pointed out by many users that they would rather have stability even over OTA. So what could D* do to give us OTA, stability and some other feature?


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No, not that either.
> What is holding things up, has actually nothing to do with with OTA


I'm reminded of an old Dixie Chicks song... Something about Earl if I remember corectly? :lol:

In good time I'm sure the curtain will lift and we'll see the wizard.


----------



## gr8reb8 (Aug 21, 2006)

Seems clear to me. (I work for large company). "Higher-ups" in support dept. are screaming "what the #@% is going on with all these support calls?" "We have to give away to many credits" "Add no more functions until what is there is fixed". "Make the call volume go down, then add more features."
Engineers say "OTA works fine, it is MPEG2". "It is the MPEG4 that is still not mature." "Who the #@% decided to use MPEG4?" "It was a stupid idea". 

DirecTV is now the lead developer/user for this relatively new codec as used in real time encoding.


----------



## employee3 (Aug 15, 2006)

MPEG4 has been around since 1998. If it's not mature (as far as technology goes), I don't know what is.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

employee3 said:


> MPEG4 has been around since 1998. If it's not mature (as far as technology goes), I don't know what is.


While there are some uses of MPEG4 that are very mature, the transcoding of MPEG2 (HDTV) into MPEG4, real-time, is very new. And we're seeing lots of instability in HD as stations try to actually use it. In many locals forums, people are forever rescanning all their channels to recover "missing" HD data streams.

So life is interesting and when it stops, we technologists invent something else to be interesting...

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## gr8reb8 (Aug 21, 2006)

MPEG2 is, MPEG4 is not.

I've seen a lot of tools to compress to DIVX, XVID, etc. Get the right software, right player, right settings and it works great. Introduce such errors that are inherent with broadcast transmission mediums and then see the results as we have now.


----------



## gr8reb8 (Aug 21, 2006)

If D* gave me the option to turn off receiving MPEG4 and turn on MPEG2 OTA, I would do it in a heartbeat. Both my boxes were relatively stable until my locals went to MPEG4.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> If things go "one way", it will be clear.
> If they go another, I'll make it clear.


Lets slice this a bit finer. If they go another, and I hope they don't, will you be able to give details? 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Keep in mind its not just the encoding to MPEG-4. Lots of equipment and programs can do that. It is doing it in real-time that presents the problems. 

D* has been at it just over a year now. E* has had trouble with it as well.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

gr8reb8 said:


> If D* gave me the option to turn off receiving MPEG4 and turn on MPEG2 OTA, I would do it in a heartbeat. Both my boxes were relatively stable until my locals went to MPEG4.


Considering how efficient MPEG-4 is with bandwidth, I don't see the option being given with the next generation of HD using the MPEG-4 codec. The success (or lack of) varies depending on the DMA you're in.

I know in Sacramento, CA (market #19) MPEG-4 is pretty darn good IMO. I have issues with News 10 KXTV (ABC) at least once an hour with pixelization. I've verified by talking to others in my DMA that it is an encoding issue. I assume DTV will address the issue and replace and/or fix what's creating the problem.

Others on this board have reported MASSIVE MPEG-4 issues. Looks like it varies a bunch market to market.


----------



## baimo (Sep 8, 2006)

ok


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Anyone have the number for Terminix *Pest* Control?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Considering how efficient MPEG-4 is with bandwidth, I don't see the option being given with the next generation of HD using the MPEG-4 codec. The success (or lack of) varies depending on the DMA you're in.
> 
> I know in Sacramento, CA (market #19) MPEG-4 is pretty darn good IMO. I have issues with News 10 KXTV (ABC) at least once an hour with pixelization. I've verified by talking to others in my DMA that it is an encoding issue. I assume DTV will address the issue and replace and/or fix what's creating the problem.
> 
> Others on this board have reported MASSIVE MPEG-4 issues. Looks like it varies a bunch market to market.


Have you verified that it isn't an MPEG2 issue that everyone is having as well? I used to get blurps in OTA here all the time. The local stations had a devil of a time tracking them down. Sometimes it was the local encoders, sometimes the DD5.1 equipment, all kinds of weird stuff you wouldn't think of unless you were a station engineer. Now, two years later, things are much better, but there are still times, like a transition from a network HD feed to a local SD commercial to back to a network feed that might be SD then HD, that things don't work the way they should yet. And then D* has to take in all the crap with the good and make it MPEG4 with brand new equipment in real-time. Gets very interesting...

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

tibber said:


> Have you verified that it isn't an MPEG2 issue that everyone is having as well? I used to get blurps in OTA here all the time. The local stations had a devil of a time tracking them down. Sometimes it was the local encoders, sometimes the DD5.1 equipment, all kinds of weird stuff you wouldn't think of unless you were a station engineer. Now, two years later, things are much better, but there are still times, like a transition from a network HD feed to a local SD commercial to back to a network feed that might be SD then HD, that things don't work the way they should yet. And then D* has to take in all the crap with the good and make it MPEG4 with brand new equipment in real-time. Gets very interesting...
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I would get similar packet loss with News10 when I was connected via OTA to the HR10. Now, that could be associated with signal strength but it was consistently the same channel when I would get numbers around 60-70 in the HR10 signal strength menu.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Anyone have the number for Terminix *Pest* Control?


Now that wasn't very nice. :nono2:


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

tibber said:


> Have you verified that it isn't an MPEG2 issue that everyone is having as well? I used to get blurps in OTA here all the time. The local stations had a devil of a time tracking them down. Sometimes it was the local encoders, sometimes the DD5.1 equipment, all kinds of weird stuff you wouldn't think of unless you were a station engineer. Now, two years later, things are much better, but there are still times, like a transition from a network HD feed to a local SD commercial to back to a network feed that might be SD then HD, that things don't work the way they should yet. And then D* has to take in all the crap with the good and make it MPEG4 with brand new equipment in real-time. Gets very interesting...
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Tom,

I considered that... Oddly enough it doesn't appear to be a loss of the data stream entirely since DD5.1 stays locked and there is no interruption in audio. Video just gets scrambled for 5-10 seconds and then completely clears up. That's why I tend to point at MPEG-4 but I have no OTA gear to verify.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Tom,
> 
> I considered that... Oddly enough it doesn't appear to be a loss of the data stream entirely since DD5.1 stays locked and there is no interruption in audio. Video just gets scrambled for 5-10 seconds and then completely clears up. That's why I tend to point at MPEG-4 but I have no OTA gear to verify.


What show consistantly has that happen? I get News10 through my OTA on my TV's ATSC tuner.

Can you say proof of concept?


----------



## gr8reb8 (Aug 21, 2006)

Well, after my previous post, I went down to the basement to see if D* had fixed the locals here in West Michigan so I could watch NBC or PBS (HD or SD - anything) on the HR20. I was not to surprised to find the HR20 completely locked up with a black screen.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

tibber said:


> I got it! I know what the reason is! Its so simple, I don't know what took me so long to figure it out.
> 
> Directv is going to give us all free PPV for Christmas! They just have to bake it into the next release and for the ad campaign to be ready.


Your close!!! But instead of free PPV for Christmas they are going to open up the Porn Channels in the clear for Christmas week. Get those DVRs cranked up men!!


----------



## vb-eagle (Nov 30, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I guess 300 posts asking the same question over and over is sweet...
> :nono2:


Obviously you've read all 300, so what does that say?


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

WOW! This is mind blowing that we are all this worked up over OTA! Earl you poor poor man you, how do you have time to actually watch your HR20 when all you seem to do is answer all of our questions muy rapido?! And do you actually work _for_ Directv, or just a tester/informant ? Oh and by the way Earl; if I were to be going to send D* a thank you card for turning on the OTA, when should I send that in the mail?


----------



## clay_w (Dec 7, 2003)

gb33 said:


> WOW! This is mind blowing that we are all this worked up over OTA! Earl you poor poor man you, how do you have time to actually watch your HR20 when all you seem to do is answer all of our questions muy rapido?! And do you actually work _for_ Directv, or just a tester/informant ? Oh and by the way Earl; if I were to be going to send D* a thank you card for turning on the OTA, when should I send that in the mail?


This is probably like therapy to Earl. He can have a hard day at work, call over some friends to his place and say "hey, watch what I can do to these guys on this forum, they are like a hive of bees.....bahahahahahahahah!" :lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

gb33 said:


> WOW! This is mind blowing that we are all this worked up over OTA! Earl you poor poor man you, how do you have time to actually watch your HR20 when all you seem to do is answer all of our questions muy rapido?! And do you actually work _for_ Directv, or just a tester/informant ? Oh and by the way Earl; if I were to be going to send D* a thank you card for turning on the OTA, when should I send that in the mail?





clay_w said:


> This is probably like therapy to Earl. He can have a hard day at work, call over some friends to his place and say "hey, watch what I can do to these guys on this forum, they are like a hive of bees.....bahahahahahahahah!" :lol:


 I actually get a kick out of it... A challenge to come up with new clever answers, since I know what is going on.

I really don't work for DirecTV... I am lucky enough to work as a software developer, with multiple montiors... and I can type about 120+ words a minute... and some of these replys are so "repetive" ... they are even faster.

If you where to send them a card... send it to their building in LA... that is where the development team is.

And actually yes... sometimes, I do like to see how you all flock to the honey.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

vb-eagle said:


> Obviously you've read all 300, so what does that say?


I now walk with a limp.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

vb-eagle said:


> Obviously you've read all 300, so what does that say?


that means he is in the future as we haven't reached 300 yet :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

houskamp said:


> that means he is in the future as we haven't reached 300 yet :lol:


There's more than 1 thread on this redudant topic....


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> There's more than 1 thread on this redudant topic....


in that case 10,000,000,000 :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

houskamp said:


> in that case 10,000,000,000 :lol:


Almost...maybe we'll hit that number tomorrow....


----------



## manofsteele (Sep 2, 2006)

maybe there is another feature they are going to add, a usb camera in which the camera is like the one on Willy Wonka. If you hookup two cameras you could move from room to room to watch your different programs, they have the digital compression down pat.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> If things go "one way", it will be clear.
> If they go another, I'll make it clear.


So in the situation whereby you will make it clear, will you be able to give specifics and details?

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

tibber said:


> So in the situation whereby you will make it clear, will you be able to give specifics and details?
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Some.


----------



## aguadulce (Nov 1, 2006)

I sense there might the matter of logistics to get the OTA functionality delivered to us. Not sure if it will be via a new software update or via an authorization code of some sort, but I wonder if there is some sort of last minute planning that needs to happen to make the proliferation smooth(er). 

It sounds like OTA is essentially "ready" - but are the CSR's? Perhaps a logistical issue with training the front line?

How's the weather in IL Earl - cold, warm or hot? :slowgrin: 

Ok - I'll shut up and listen...

RB


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I'll chime in with what the DFW area head install tech for Mastec told me:
"OTA causes a serious internal heat issue, that's why the delay."
This, coming from a guy who thought 7 splices in a cable run was ok.


----------



## jaybee (Jun 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> If things go "*one way*", it will be clear.
> If they go another, I'll make it clear.


Hmm, "one way" in quotes. I smell a hint. I am now completely certain that we will all be receiving traffic signs as gifts.


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2006)

I just want an s3DirecTivo already


----------



## mrshermanoaks (Aug 27, 2006)

This all feels a lot like "Q1 2003" for the ReplayTV crowd


----------



## perilous (Sep 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Some.


Earl...whatever this "announcement" is going to be, I hope you start a new thread with flashing lights PLEASE!!! I do not want to have to read thru another 300 posts to find it....THANKS!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Some.


Is it bigger than a breadbox?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

perilous said:


> Earl...whatever this "announcement" is going to be, I hope you start a new thread with flashing lights PLEASE!!! I do not want to have to read thru another 300 posts to find it....THANKS!!!


There is a "sticky" at the top of the forum list with the title "OTA Status" it is from Earl and no one else can post to it...you will find it there. No point checking 300 posts if you're not interested...just look for it there and ignore all the noise.

I'm enjoying the noise myself (and contributing to it when I can).


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Some.


Is it animal, vegetable, or mineral?


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I am waiting for the "okay" to unambiguously dispel the rumor....


I'm giving you the "okay".


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Some.


Is it edible, or will it give me gas?


----------



## spivey (Nov 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> If things go "one way"...


If we get OTA in the near future*, well.....how much more clear can you get than that. (I imagine you'll explain why there has been a hold up)



Earl Bonovich said:


> ....If they go another, I'll make it clear.


You'll explain (to a certain degree that your allowed) why it isn't happening.

* "near future" meaning between now and Q4 2007 :nono:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

aguadulce said:


> How's the weather in IL Earl - cold, warm or hot? :slowgrin:


One week ago... I was setting up holiday decorations in jeans and a t-shirt.
Spent the entire weekened outside cleaning, doing stuff.

Today (in about 15 minutes).... I have to go and try to remove the 1/4" inch of ICE of all those decorations, and do that with out getting frost bite.

Yah gotta love Chicago.


----------



## bobinyuma (Aug 29, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> One week ago... I was setting up holiday decorations in jeans and a t-shirt.
> Spent the entire weekened outside cleaning, doing stuff.
> 
> Today (in about 15 minutes).... I have to go and try to remove the 1/4" inch of ICE of all those decorations, and do that with out getting frost bite.
> ...


72 here in southwest AZ. And it is several degrees below normal and people are complaining that it is too cold!!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

bobinyuma said:


> 72 here in southwest AZ. And it is several degrees below normal and people are complaining that it is too cold!!


I'll take 72 again..
Just gave up trying to "shovel" the nearly 1/2" of ice on the driveway.
one of my inflatables I think got ice and slush in it's fan 

Oh well... as I said before... gotta love Chicago

:backtotop


----------



## psubill78 (Nov 22, 2006)

The HR20 page on DTV's site has been updated:

"ATSC tuner functionality for viewing digital and HD broadcasts received from an off-air antenna will not be available until later this year. A software download will be pushed to the HR20 via the satellite before the end of the year to enable this functionality"

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=900025


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

psubill78 said:


> The HR20 page on DTV's site has been updated:


That isn't new. It _was_ new a couple of months ago when they chose to admit that it wasn't on at all.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

bobinyuma said:


> 72 here in southwest AZ. And it is several degrees below normal and people are complaining that it is too cold!!


That would be nice. 46 right now in Phoenix. This has been a cold week.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

hasan said:


> There is a "sticky" at the top of the forum list with the title "OTA Status" it is from Earl and no one else can post to


I can.....................but i ain't gonna. 

Oh, and one other thing................................Clint can too, but he ain't gonna either!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nocaster (Nov 2, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Is it animal, vegetable, or mineral?


Is it bigger than a duck?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

nocaster said:


> Is it bigger than a duck?


in 0s and 1s how big is a duck?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm still holding onto hope that OTA will be activated before 07...  let's see how long that lasts


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

nocaster said:


> Is it bigger than a duck?


Is is bigger than a truck?


----------



## LOBO2999 (Apr 9, 2004)

Christmas Fruit Cake is what D is going to be giving their HD customers


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

Hoping DTV will turn on OTA before 2007 leads to despair. Despair leads to hatred. Hatred leads to suffering......hmmmm, sounds like a DTV customer.


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> in 0s and 1s how big is a duck?


01100100011101010110001101101011


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

You got some big honkn' ducks in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Here is a SWAG for you:

What is the one thing that has been clamored for since the HR20 was released? (Other than stability)

Dual Buffers!

So while D* is going about integrating *TWO* ATSC tuners into the code, how hard would it be to go ahead and activate the second buffer? It makes perfect sense that while the code is undergoing a fairly major revision to go ahead and allow dual buffers.

Just a swag, but it seems to make sense. Of course I could be wrong and you will all throw rotten fruit at me.


----------



## Dave_S (Jan 7, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> Here is a SWAG for you:
> 
> What is the one thing that has been clamored for since the HR20 was released? (Other than stability)
> 
> ...


He already shot that one down....http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=738731&postcount=198


----------



## remlle (Aug 22, 2006)

earl our weather was like yours only last weekend we were in the 70s here 80s at my lake house. then we got his with ice. Ive got abut 3 inches of ice on my driveway and sidewalks. and slippery as hell as it melted then refroze. also found out a few mins ago that the decking on my dock at our lake house is sitting 3 inches below water now. that SUCKS. luckly the boat house on the dock is empty 
hope to hear some good news soon.


----------



## 21hawk (Nov 16, 2006)

I wonder if Jim Cantori knows anything about the OTA activation?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Dave_S said:


> He already shot that one down....http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=738731&postcount=198


Darn! I missed that one.:blush:

Any other ideas?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> tfederov said:
> 
> 
> > If I had dual buffers handy, could I use it to spell another one of them too?
> ...


Earl,

If someone asked you the question that directly, wouldn't you also say "Nah..." or similarly give a denial? Or would you be able to confirm what you know?

Is the delay for a Directv publicized feature or an unpublished new feature?

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Dave_S (Jan 7, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> Darn! I missed that one.:blush:
> 
> Any other ideas?


I have two guesses - not that I have any idea, just a couple of WAGs from left field.
#1 guess - bugfix: They are testing the fix for the unwatchable bug
#2 guess - enhancement: They are testing an enhancement for eSata that will allow us to use the eSata port to add storage to the existing hdd instead of using it to replace the hdd.

In reality I have no [email protected]#$% idea.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

tibber said:


> Earl,
> 
> If someone asked you the question that directly, wouldn't you also say "Nah..." or similarly give a denial? Or would you be able to confirm what you know?
> 
> ...


Until I receive the release notes for the release candidate (which normally becomes the release), I answer similarly... unless I know there this is no way, no how it is in the release.

Things do change, and can change over night... this release is no different..
Between Monday and Today (at this moment), something things have changed.

There is no "delay" persay... Since engineering/development teams have no set hardfast release schedule.

The length since the last release, is pretty much because they keep identifing a lot of the little "gremlins" in the system.

From what I know that is confirmed in this release, I would say that this is probably going to be the most "significant" of releases for the HR20, to date.

From all three major areas: Functionality, GUI, and stablity.

But even with everything you are going to see in this release... they are still not done. They have so much more planned for the box... and they just can't sit on this one any longer, to get "just one more bug" fixed...

This one will most likely go out... and they are already working on the next one.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> From what I know that is confirmed in this release, I would say that this is probably going to be the most "significant" of releases for the HR20, to date.
> 
> From all three major areas: Functionality, GUI, and stablity.
> 
> ...


All the more reasons to look forward to the future with the HR20. Thanks for the added information Earl.


----------



## vb-eagle (Nov 30, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> From all three major areas: Functionality, GUI, and stablity.


I'm trying my best to keep up. Go ahead call me a rookie, but here goes .....

What is "GUI"?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

vb-eagle said:


> What is "GUI"?


Graphical User Interface

See Wikipedia for more: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphical_user_interface


----------



## vb-eagle (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## vb-eagle (Nov 30, 2006)

This is an awfully "gooey" situation.


----------



## Swartzy (Nov 22, 2006)

Well... OTA via the HR20 or not... I just set up a Philips amplified antenna in my attic in anticipation of OTA being enabled one of these days... and was very surprised to see signal strengths in the 90s and I'm 21+ miles from the towers.

I watched the USC / UCLA game in glorious full bandwidth OTA HD this evening and damn... it looked good.

With the ability to expand the capacity of the HR20 via the eSATA port (albiet for as much or more than the HR20 costs), who needs MPEG4?

However... I don't know that anyone has answered a question I've had. When OTA is enabled and integrated into the channel guide... will the HR20 tuner pick up on all available channels and integrate them into the channel guide even if they're outside your normal viewing area? For instance... in my location I'm getting all the Cincinnati HD channels and most of the Dayton channels... will I be able to set the HR20 to record shows on the Dayton stations (they do carry different programming from time to time)?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Swartzy said:


> However... I don't know that anyone has answered a question I've had. When OTA is enabled and integrated into the channel guide... will the HR20 tuner pick up on all available channels and integrate them into the channel guide even if they're outside your normal viewing area? For instance... in my location I'm getting all the Cincinnati HD channels and most of the Dayton channels... will I be able to set the HR20 to record shows on the Dayton stations (they do carry different programming from time to time)?


Just like on the H20... you will be able to designate to "areas" to get the OTA Locals/Guide data from.

So yes, that will pretty much cover everything you can pickup with an OTA.


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

How many of us here need our OTA active on the HR20 to get OTA in our homes?

I for one have:
3 HD monitors
1 HDTV

So for three of my sets I need the OTA in the HR20 to work.

Anyone wana post a poll? I wish I could figure out how to do that.

Earl is there a Poll primer I can read? :computer:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No, there isn't a "primer".

To create a poll, you just need to select the option when starting a new thread.

But honestly... please don't (at least not for this topic).
OTA is an important feature, and there is a pretty good chance... by this time next week.... you will all be "harping" on something else.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> OTA is an important feature, and there is a pretty good chance... by this time next week.... you will all be "harping" on something else.


I would have no problem with that whatsoever


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:
 

> But honestly... please don't (at least not for this topic).
> OTA is an important feature, and there is a pretty good chance... by this time next week.... you will all be "harping" on something else.


lol....looks like Earl's armor has a couple of dings in it.  (I'm not taking your post out of context though, I know what you meant.)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> lol....looks like Earl's armor has a couple of dings in it.


It's got no kinks... I am just slowly taking it off.

It's not like I haven't be saying it for the last few days, that OTA is comming very soon...


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

"The Hint Master" at work  

You are so "evil"....................................in nice terms of course. :lol:


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Donnie Byrd said:


> "The Hint Master" at work
> 
> You are so "evil"....................................in nice terms of course. :lol:


He hasn't come straight out and said "it". But some of his "hints" have been about as suttle has a kick in the nads. I mean he's had to, to calm some of the savages beasts down but not compromise his relationship w/ his contacts.


----------



## Spongeweed (Sep 15, 2006)

Sounds and smells like mid-week.


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It's got no kinks... I am just slowly taking it off.
> 
> It's not like I haven't be saying it for the last few days, that OTA is comming very soon...


Ok, maybe a stupid question...

Earl is misspelling "comming" soon in several posts.
Is this just a typo, or is it where the hint lies?
Earl, do you know that coming only has 1 m ? 
Anyone care to guess, simple typo, or hint?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

If examine, very carefully, each of Earls posts that contain typos, you will find a pattern. There is a message contained within the _Bonovich code_. 

Or is it only in the posts immediately after the posts with a misspellings? Will mortal men and women ever know?


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2006)

jbstix said:


> Ok, maybe a stupid question...
> 
> Earl is misspelling "comming" soon in several posts.
> Is this just a typo, or is it where the hint lies?
> ...


He's already apologized for his misspellings many times before. we don't read into them


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

kaz said:


> He's already apologized for his misspellings many times before. we don't read into them


I've tried several times to convince Earl to use the built in spell checker in Firefox 2.0, but to no avail


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

PoitNarf said:


> I've tried several times to convince Earl to use the built in spell checker in Firefox 2.0, but to no avail


The man types at 20,000 words per minute and posts 9,000 posts each week. When does he have time to actually go back and look for the squiggly red lines and spell check?

Besides, then he'd have to devise the _Bonovich Code 2.0_, debug it, and get it out in the posts before Christmas. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

S. DiThomas said:


> How many of us here need our OTA active on the HR20 to get OTA in our homes?
> 
> I for one have:
> 3 HD monitors
> ...


You're leaving out one of the central issues with OTA for the HR20...it's NOT whether we can see HD...indeed, many if not most have the ability to watch HD on our TV's with their built-in ATSC tuners. (a few, like you have special needs in addition)

The issue is being able to RECORD in HD...and only the HR20 will help us there. The number of people who have tons of series recordings (time shifting) set up is astounding (from reports on this forum). Only those with MPEG-4/HD-Locals can record them in HD...and a significant portion of even those, aren't having the best of luck/reliability in getting them recorded in a quality manner.

I'm not a "heavy" series recorder, but even I have the following set up to record so my wife and I can watch them together:

Boston Legal
House
Shark
CSI

Right now, I'm stuck recording them in SD...and that sucks. So before people cavalierly dismiss the OTA "drum beating", consider why it is so important to those of us with HR20s. Many (probably not most) of us would NEVER have purchased an HR20 without the ability to RECORD in Hi-Def OTA.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

jbstix said:


> Ok, maybe a stupid question...
> 
> Earl is misspelling "comming" soon in several posts.
> Is this just a typo, or is it where the hint lies?
> ...


Yes, it is...so one is left to either pick another nit or develop a really entertaining conspiracy theory we can all take off on.

I have lots of typos I have to correct (and don't necessarily succeed in accomplishing), because I'm using a POS wireless keyboard that loves to drop characters, especially the shift key. The price was right, but the performance is less than stellar. Add to that problem, whatever spelling deficiencies I might have (see the word mattress in one of my posts), and the errors are inevitible.

Spell checkers are for wimps They only slow things down to a crawl, and we ARE in a hurry. This stuff is urgent!

On to the crux: communication. This ain't no grammer/spelling school/bee. If the posts can be understood, if not deciphered, then the errors are of academic or anal retentive interest only. So let's give everyone a big break and focus our efforts on the HR20 instead of spelling, until such time as it actually impedes communication, eh?

What's next, complaining about compound/complex sentence structure or passive voice? I've seen/used grammar checkers for that purpose and let me say that what one is left with is sixth grade level expression which is bland, uninteresting and pidgeonesqe.

Now...back to your regular programming.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

> pidgeonesqe.


Ahem. "Pidginesque."


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Thankyou...that happens when I make up words on the fly!


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

interlink has a great wireless keyboard goes about 35' never misses a key  of course my laptop is wireless and works great too, just set it on mt lap :lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

So now we are harping again on my spelling?



Gosh we must be really anxious for the release...


----------



## iacas (Nov 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> From what I know that is confirmed in this release, I would say that this is probably going to be the most "significant" of releases for the HR20, to date.
> 
> From all three major areas: Functionality, GUI, and stablity.


I know! They're going to turn off all DVR capabilities, including the single buffer. That's the only hope they have of making the box stable. It'll drastically change the GUI and, clearly, the functionality. All those "this is not a DVR" posts will be accurate!



Earl Bonovich said:


> OTA is an important feature, and there is a pretty good chance... by this time next week.... you will all be "harping" on something else.


See? We'll all be harping about the turned-off DVR features. Sure, we'll have an OTA/DTV receiver, but...

Tongue planted firmly in cheek...


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey! Earl, what was your first clue as to our desperation:

1. Generalized Anxiety?
2. Irritability?
3. Short Fuses?
4. The raw number of OTA related posts?
5. The reaction to the OTA CSR debacle?
6. Pervasive schadenfreud?
7. Agents Provocateur Aplenty?

any of these look familiar? (Actually a whole bunch of them are in the DSM III (Diagnostic and Statistical Manual for Mental Illness, found on many physicians' office bookshelves.)

Not that I'm implying anything in particular....


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

lets see how does it go? disbelief-->anger-->apathy


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

hasan said:


> any of these look familiar? (Actually a whole bunch of them are in the DSM III (Diagnostic and Statistical Manual for Mental Illness, found on many physicians' office bookshelves.)
> 
> Not that I'm implying anything in particular....


Ergo my original "kooks" reference....not to any particular person....


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

hasan said:


> Hey! Earl, what was your first clue as to our desperation:
> 
> 1. Generalized Anxiety?
> 2. Irritability?
> ...


Hasan:

Earl doesn't want the old diagnosis - give him the current DSM-*IV* diagnosis and he will listen. While you are at it what's everyone's GAF score?

Golly, I think my frustration with OTA has not yet put me below a 70 yet since I am still socializing on this forum but some -- the more anti-social of us -- may have already devolved to poop smearing and need hospitialization pending the OTA release. :ewww:

I couldn't resist - the psychologists and psychiatrists will get this.

Everyone else with too much free time will need to look up GAF scores and see how they predict/correlate with the need for psychiatric counseling given present mental status.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm perfectly normal in a world filled with insane people.

Carl


----------



## Meklos (Nov 7, 2006)

Poop smearing is fine. Poop _flinging_, however...


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Meklos said:


> Poop smearing is fine. Poop _flinging_, however...


Just don't call Ms. Garrison a retarded monkey-fish-frog :lol:

Note: If you don't watch Southpark then what I just said will make no sense to you whatever


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

S. DiThomas said:


> Hasan:
> 
> Earl doesn't want the old diagnosis - give him the current DSM-*IV* diagnosis and he will listen. While you are at it what's everyone's GAF score?


Beware anyone who knows that:
*DSM-IV* is the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders.

And if they are on this forum, it make diagnosis that much more difficult! 

It's the DSM-IV TR now. I always have my Treo with me with the electronic version. I still prefer hardbound to electronic and took forever to transfer all of my notes and highlights. The III from my college days still has the best notes. It is amazing how revealing it is.

In the words of Robin Williams talking to himself:

_I'm not crazy.
Yes you are!
Stop it both of you!_

- Craig


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Okay, so is there really a topic for this thread or should it be closed? We already have a OTA Status sticky and this has gone WAY OT.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Wolffpack said:


> Okay, so is there really a topic for this thread or should it be closed? We already have a OTA Status sticky and this has gone WAY OT.


I agree. Let's get it back on topic or this one will go down in the History Books.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

I'll put $5 on OTA activation by mid week, any takers?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

I'd give the 5$ just to get ota!


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

houskamp said:


> lets see how does it go? disbelief-->anger-->apathy


I think its Denial-->Anger-->Bargaining-->Depression-->Acceptance. 

Back on-topic:
I think Earl's made it pretty clear that this "Ealy 2007" stuff is really "Early December."

PoitNarf's bet shouldn't have any takers, barring any last-minute glitches the development team finds, IMHO.


----------



## mrshermanoaks (Aug 27, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> I'll put $5 on OTA activation by mid week, any takers?


West Coast or everyone?


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

Everyone eventually; however I'll see it when I believe it. Not that Earl is not in the know, but he has been wrong a few times regarding updates. It was he that said OTA would be turned on in Oct. which I'm sure is what he was told, yet the great ones at DTV missed that one. But I've already gone spoken my mind on that several times so no need to rehash that. And PoitNarf, nice to see your old avatar again.


----------



## vb-eagle (Nov 30, 2006)

Strejcek said:


> And PoitNarf, nice to see your old avatar again.


I wonder why he changed it??


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

Strejcek said:


> It was he that said OTA would be turned on in Oct. which I'm sure is what he was told, yet the great ones at DTV missed that one.


While true, he was told around October shortly after the box was released, as I recall. A bit different than talking about the release (which he _technically _hasn't) the week of.

But your skepticism is certainly understandable.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

vb-eagle said:


> I wonder why he changed it??


Because Cinderella found her slipper and went home. :lol:


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

vb-eagle said:


> I wonder why he changed it??


Because they lost to WVU.

Hey, I live in WV and was rooting for Rutgers.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm afraid to call D* to have them replace my HDTivo that is acting up because OTA isn't enabled yet in the HR20. What to do, what to do?


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Has anyone ever thought about D* might be using this OTA delay to keep us occupied and not think about the lack of National HD channels until the new sats are up!? Think about it! We have been discussing this issue since when, August?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Smthkd said:


> Has anyone ever thought about D* might be using this OTA delay to keep us occupied and not think about the lack of National HD channels until the new sats are up!? Think about it! We have been discussing this issue since when, August?


The 2 are totally unrelated.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Smthkd said:


> Has anyone ever thought about D* might be using this OTA delay to keep us occupied and not think about the lack of National HD channels until the new sats are up!? Think about it! We have been discussing this issue since when, August?


What are we? Age 8? "Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?"

They're putting up birds and creating new MPEG4 boxes to give us lots of HD. It's in the works.


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

Smthkd said:


> Has anyone ever thought about D* might be using this OTA delay to keep us occupied and not think about the lack of National HD channels until the new sats are up!? Think about it! We have been discussing this issue since when, August?


A little too "conspiracy theory" for me....


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

"It's in the works" is right up there with "cause I said so".


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

inazsully said:


> "It's in the works" is right up there with "cause I said so".


In defense of D*, launching new satellites is something that is hard to fake and scam people with. *IF* the new birds go up as planned I truly expect to see a huge change in the volume of HD content from D*. The launches are scheduled, but until the sats enter orbit I won't believe it myself....


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It's got no kinks... I am just slowly taking it off.
> 
> It's not like I haven't be saying it for the last few days, that OTA is comming very soon...


Eventually, this will prove to be true!

It'll happen any day now.......If it happens Dec 2012.. it's still an accurate statement!

i love ambiguity!!


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Strejcek said:


> And PoitNarf, nice to see your old avatar again.


The Clown Prince of Crime has returned!


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

Herdfan said:


> Because they lost to WVU.
> 
> Hey, I live in WV and was rooting for Rutgers.


shame on you. but i guess MooooooU fans don't have much to cheer about this year. my mountaineers don't need your support anyhow.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mikewolf13 said:


> Eventually, this will prove to be true!
> 
> It'll happen any day now.......If it happens Dec 2012.. it's still an accurate statement!
> 
> i love ambiguity!!


Even *"I"* would not call December 2012, as soon...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Even *"I"* would not call December 2012, as soon...


Oh, you walked into this one...

...then what "would" you call soon?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

lguvenoz said:


> In defense of D*, launching new satellites is something that is hard to fake and scam people with. *IF* the new birds go up as planned I truly expect to see a huge change in the volume of HD content from D*. The launches are scheduled, but until the sats enter orbit I won't believe it myself....


What'll ya figure the pricing on the HD package will be bumped to at that point? :grin:


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

> The launches are scheduled, but until the sats enter orbit I won't believe it myself....


Why? DirecTV has purchased the satellites and the launches already, they've already launched 10 satellites already (I think, counting DirecTV 1-R) over the last 11 years or so, and they've already gotten regulatory approval for the launches and the geosynchronous slots the satellites are going into.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> What'll ya figure the pricing on the HD package will be bumped to at that point? :grin:


My guess would be $19.95. But also keep in mind that some of the new HD channels will be Starz/Max/RSN's and possibly the west coast HD versions of those that exist. And as today, you will only get those if you sub to that movie/sports package.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

byron said:


> shame on you. but i guess MooooooU fans don't have much to cheer about this year. my mountaineers don't need your support anyhow.


I know, I am a traitor to my state. I guess too many years of being disappointed by DN.

Anyhow, just wait until basketball season.


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Why? DirecTV has purchased the satellites and the launches already, they've already launched 10 satellites already (I think, counting DirecTV 1-R) over the last 11 years or so, and they've already gotten regulatory approval for the launches and the geosynchronous slots the satellites are going into.


Ever seen a failed launch?? Or a bad orbital insertion?? That's why. I have no doubt the satellites are scheduled for launch, but there are always unexpected problems that could postpone things.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

lguvenoz said:


> Ever seen a failed launch?? Or a bad orbital insertion?? That's why. I have no doubt the satellites are scheduled for launch, but there are always unexpected problems that could postpone things.


Which is why they also bought hard ground spares and have alternative launch sites/providers....in reality, they have a long winning streak with no real reson to question it continuing - too much money at stake.


----------



## vb-eagle (Nov 30, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Even *"I"* would not call December 2012, as soon...


Is the end of December 2006 still soon?


----------



## Howie (Aug 16, 2006)

lguvenoz said:


> Ever seen a failed launch?? Or a bad orbital insertion?? That's why. I have no doubt the satellites are scheduled for launch, but there are always unexpected problems that could postpone things.


Yeah, if there's one thing I hate it's a bad orbital insertion.:grin:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

vb-eagle said:


> Is the end of December 2006 still soon?


Yes


----------



## Bay CIty (Dec 4, 2006)

If the end of December is still to soon Earl how about the first two weeks of January?


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Which is why they also bought hard ground spares and have alternative launch sites/providers....in reality, they have a long winning streak with no real reson to question it continuing - too much money at stake.


I'm sure they'll make it up without a hitch. We should all hope for that. It will just further D* push to really get the MPEG4 stuff sorted out with the HR20.

Of all the "conspiracy theories" on the OTA delay, has anyone ever thought they might hold it up so they can get more of the MPEG4 issues worked out?? After all, a lot of us will jump ship to MPEG2 for our locals once OTA is on, and eliminate a huge pool of testers for them.

*PS - *For those who don't think MPEG4 is the root of a lot of the issues just see the posts from folks on this board that had pretty solid HR20s until the day D* turned on their HD locals....


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Or the Second Tuesday of next week?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Bay CIty said:


> If the end of December is still to soon Earl how about the first two weeks of January?


Sorry for the confusion; I said YES to this question about December 2006 being considered "soon"


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

lguvenoz said:


> *PS - *For those who don't think MPEG4 is the root of a lot of the issues just see the posts from folks on this board that had pretty solid HR20s until the day D* turned on their HD locals....


Probably accurate. I don't have MPEG-4 locals and other than the Manual Record bug (OK, maybe calling it a bug is being too nice, it flat doesn't work.) , it has been reliable.


----------



## Bay CIty (Dec 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sorry for the confusion; I said YES to this question about December 2006 being considered "soon"


no confusion Earl we now know December is out so how about during the first two weeks of January?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sorry for the confusion; I said YES to this question about December 2006 being considered "soon"


But didn't answer the question about the first two weeks of January.


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

Bay CIty said:


> no confusion Earl we now know December is out so how about during the first two weeks of January?


Without saying it, I believe Earl is trying to tell everyone that this month is not out.... Earl, I would consider your silence agreement with this statement...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Bay CIty said:


> no confusion Earl we now know December is out so how about during the first two weeks of January?


Umm... Where did we rule out December?

As it is only December 4th... there are still a bunch of days of december left in this week, and the few to follow. 

Maybe "By" December 1st, has been ruled out.
But by "Late 2006" is still in play.


----------



## vb-eagle (Nov 30, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sorry for the confusion; I said YES to this question about December 2006 being considered "soon"


I think what the bay city rollers meant was is this wednesday "too" soon?


----------



## Bay CIty (Dec 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Umm... Where did we rule out December?
> 
> As it is only December 4th... there are still a bunch of days of december left in this week, and the few to follow.
> 
> ...


So I assume we can expect OTA between today DEC 4 and the end of the month then. now I believe this month OTA will happen, thanks Earl


----------



## Spongeweed (Sep 15, 2006)

It was mentioned in another post 'by this coming weekend most of you will be complaining about something else' or something to that effect, Its gonna happen this week.  maybe.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Spongeweed said:


> It was mentioned in another post 'by this coming weekend most of you will be complaining about something else' or something to that effect, Its gonna happen this week.  maybe.


The key words missing there: "most likely" be complaining


----------



## vb-eagle (Nov 30, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The key words missing there: "most likely" be complaining


Well that clears it right up, Vaguey Vaguerson. Preash. :nono2:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

vb-eagle said:


> Well that clears it right up, Vaguey Vaguerson. Preach. :nono2:


Here is the deal:

For the most part, there are "rarely" set dates.
So, things can change (and have)... litterally at the last minute....


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Let go of the pump handle guys. Ealr's gonna have to put his armor back on.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Here is the deal:
> 
> For the most part, there are "rarely" set dates.
> So, things can change (and have)... litterally at the last minute....


Indeed, we saw that with OXF6. It actually was released, left coasters had it, some, like me forced it, then a few minutes later it was pulled. OxFA was released to everyone instead.

So, this week, next week, Christmas week, who knows. I surely don't. I need to get on with Christmas shopping.  Cuz, I won't after the release does come out...

Cheers and in fun,
Tom


----------



## Spongeweed (Sep 15, 2006)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> Let go of the pump handle guys. Ealr's gonna have to put his armor back on.


No way dude. armor's coming off, right Earl??


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

lguvenoz said:


> Ever seen a failed launch?? Or a bad orbital insertion?? That's why. I have no doubt the satellites are scheduled for launch, but there are always unexpected problems that could postpone things.


Actually I have. I'm a former spacecraft design engineer. That said, the launches are insured and few commercial geosynch launches fail. For that matter, D* 10 and 11 are scheduled for separate launch companies on separate vehicles, thus spreading the risk even further. In addition, these sats are each capable of several dozen individual national HD channel and given than D* only plans to add up to 40-ish by next fall, they're pretty well covered even if one of the two fails.


----------



## vb-eagle (Nov 30, 2006)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> Let go of the pump handle guys. Ealr's gonna have to put his armor back on.


He's already told us he get's off watching us wiggle!!


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

vb-eagle said:


> He's already told us he get's off watching us wiggle!!


I'll let that one go. lol.....

You guys do derserve an "A" for effort though.


----------



## vb-eagle (Nov 30, 2006)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> I'll let that one go. lol.....


Thanks. Afterall, I let your avatar go!!


----------



## nocaster (Nov 2, 2006)

I wonder if we will ever know if OTA is in this current state due to technical reasons or upper level management nonsense. I'm putting my bets on the latter.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

tibber said:


> Indeed, we saw that with OXF6. It actually was released, left coasters had it, some, like me forced it, then a few minutes later it was pulled. OxFA was released to everyone instead.
> 
> So, this week, next week, Christmas week, who knows. I surely don't. I need to get on with Christmas shopping.  Cuz, I won't after the release does come out...
> 
> ...


Technically we have three full work weeks left, before Christmas.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

nocaster said:


> I wonder if we will ever know if OTA is in this current state due to technical reasons or upper level management nonsense. I'm putting my bets on the latter.


Regardless the reason; doesn't change the fact that as of right now... it is not turned on. And once it is... it is.


----------



## Bay CIty (Dec 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Here is the deal:
> 
> For the most part, there are "rarely" set dates.
> So, things can change (and have)... litterally at the last minute....


litterally at the last minute- I think Earl has given us a clue be looking for that update


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

nocaster said:


> I wonder if we will ever know if OTA is in this current state due to technical reasons or upper level management nonsense. I'm putting my bets on the latter.


Earl ruled out technical issues, so my earlier vote was upper level mangement nonsense.

Where is a useful idiot like Swann when you need him?


----------



## MrBill64 (Aug 3, 2006)

When OTA is released, I wonder if it will be like former releases where the west coast gets it first or if it will go to everyone all at once. Earl, do you happen to know "how" OTA will be released?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

MrBill64 said:


> When OTA is released, I wonder if it will be like former releases where the west coast gets it first or if it will go to everyone all at once. Earl, do you happen to know "how" OTA will be released?


It'll go national....


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> What'll ya figure the pricing on the HD package will be bumped to at that point? :grin:


I predict there is no HD package at that point, it's all included, but basic prices are all bumped.

Why not have EVERYONE pay for HD even if they don't get it? And at same time make your most profitable customers think they are getting something for free.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

MrBill64 said:


> When OTA is released, I wonder if it will be like former releases where the west coast gets it first or if it will go to everyone all at once. Earl, do you happen to know "how" OTA will be released?


It is still a "release", and I am sure it will be a phased release... like the last ones have been.


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

MrBill64 said:


> When OTA is released, I wonder if it will be like former releases where the west coast gets it first or if it will go to everyone all at once. Earl, do you happen to know "how" OTA will be released?


I'd put my money on a staggered rollout, as the last couple have been. If all goes well, perhaps a rapid rollout to the rest of us within a couple of days of the initial release.

EDIT: Dang slow fingers!


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The key words missing there: "most likely" be complaining


S0 what you are saying is OTA _might _be on, but the product will still be buggy enough to give us things to most likely complain about.....


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Can you imagine what this place will be like if goes like the EB release where the west coast has it and the east coast doesn't and it goes on like that for a week?:eek2:


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

mikewolf13 said:


> I predict there is no HD package at that point, it's all included, but basic prices are all bumped.
> 
> Why not have EVERYONE pay for HD even if they don't get it? And at same time make your most profitable customers think they are getting something for free.


Good point. After all, everyone is paying for all the new satellites that provide HD-LIL, yet only being used by less than 10% of the customer base.

So here is a big thank you to all the SD subs for helping pay for my HD. And for my my NFLST.:grin:


----------



## nocaster (Nov 2, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> Can you imagine what this place will be like if goes like the EB release where the west coast has it and the east coast doesn't and it goes on like that for a week?:eek2:


This thread will have 30 pages.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

At least...what fun!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Come on, no one has thought of changing their service address to LA for the next month just to get the update sooner? I thought you guys were the top of the top, the brightest of the brightest, the desperate of the.....desperatest.  Is that a word?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> the desperate of the.....desperatest.  Is that a word?


Better coin it for yourself now. It could be the next "truthiness", haha


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Of all the bugs reported no one has a 'ota turns on by itself' bug? :lol:


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

houskamp said:


> Of all the bugs reported no one has a 'ota turns on by itself' bug? :lol:


Funny thing is that some people would actually consider it a bug


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bay CIty said:


> litterally at the last minute- I think Earl has given us a clue be looking for that update


 I think he was saying it was ready to go, and then AT THE LAST MINUTE the plug was pulled. You are all reading WAY too much into this. yes it is fun, and I sure wouldn't mind OTA either, but come on. When it's on it's on.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Come on, no one has thought of changing their service address to LA for the next month just to get the update sooner?


Hmmm. Would that even work? How do they actually make the phased release phased? Is it by access card number, receiver ID number, by sending it on spot beams? Enquiring minds want to know...

Carl
(a left coaster without an HR20)


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

vb-eagle said:


> Thanks. Afterall, I let your avatar go!!


I can at least say you are a true fan. Fighting hard as the ship is sinking.


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Hmmm. Would that even work? How do they actually make the phased release phased? Is it by access card number, receiver ID number, by sending it on spot beams? Enquiring minds want to know...
> 
> Carl
> (a left coaster without an HR20)


It's probably something grotesquely simple like the zip code in the receiver setup.... Wouldn't that be ironic...


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

Definitely not zip code on the receiver. My guess is they pull all the receiver IDs or access cards in the target states and ZAP!


----------



## rickaren (Jan 22, 2003)

Would just hate to be a D* subscriber these days (till maybe next year about this time) Oh I forgot I am! But I have DISH to fall back on. Best thing I ever did for enjoyment of HD and HT.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Things are kind of dead in this thread. Any chances of "ANY" software update this week? After all, if we do get an update and it doesn't have OTA, then we all have somthing to keep whining about.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> Things are kind of dead in this thread. Any chances of "ANY" software update this week? After all, if we do get an update and it doesn't have OTA, then we all have somthing to keep whining about.


Earl expressed some optimism last week in the OTA thread...I wouldn't count him out. (despite the contradictory info coming from the CSRs) Hang in there.

Even if there is an update, with OTA, we will still have complaints...that's the nature of things. Some legit, some just cranky, and some impossible to please.

That's the "isness" of it all.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey - if D* provided PBS HD locally, why bother with OTA? All my other OTAs in Philly are available.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Hey - if D* provided PBS HD locally, why bother with OTA? All my other OTAs in Philly are available.


We have said it a few times...

There is a lot more to OTA then just "HD"

You may have "all" your HD based OTA, via the SAT signal....
But there is a lot more available via OTA then just the HD channels.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> We have said it a few times...
> 
> There is a lot more to OTA then just "HD"
> 
> ...


Another hint? What else would be available OTA besides HD channels? SD channels, sure but to a certain extent who cares, as long as they are mirrored in a digital broadcast. Radio? CB? Conversations with aliens?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

> Another hint? What else would be available OTA besides HD channels?


I think Earl is referring to digital sub-channels.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> I think Earl is referring to digital sub-channels.


Does anyone out there have a D* receiver with OTA hooked up to it? Doesn't it already have guide data or some capacity for digital subchannels?


----------



## IndianaGary (Oct 25, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> Does anyone out there have a D* receiver with OTA hooked up to it? Doesn't it already have guide data or some capacity for digital subchannels?


I have an H20 hooked up with OTA. It does have all the subchannels listed. The programming from all OTA though comes from the OTA signal itself. So the guide data will depend on your local station.


----------



## 21hawk (Nov 16, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> Does anyone out there have a D* receiver with OTA hooked up to it? Doesn't it already have guide data or some capacity for digital subchannels?


I have an HR10-250 and H20, both have guide data for the locals and sub channels, I know that one of my locals doesn't transmit guide info in thier signal, so it must be coming from DirecTV and Tivo, respectively.


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> Does anyone out there have a D* receiver with OTA hooked up to it? Doesn't it already have guide data or some capacity for digital subchannels?


Yes, my HR10-250 would get the guide data for the OTA sub-channels when I had it. I'm not sure why you're asking this though.  The HR20 won't show anything in the guide for OTA (subchannels or otherwise) until the OTA input is enabled. I currently have my OTA antenna on the roof and connected to my HR20 just waiting for OTA to be enabled.

Bob


----------



## bigdeps (Sep 30, 2006)

Any idea when the next update is going to come??? I know its been asked alot but I still havent found an answer.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

21hawk said:


> I have an HR10-250 and H20, both have guide data for the locals and sub channels, I know that one of my locals doesn't transmit guide info in thier signal, so it must be coming from DirecTV and Tivo, respectively.


So including subchannel guide data would hardly be the sort of bolt from the blue upgrade that Earl seems to be hinting about. I'm guessing alien conversations, then.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

IndianaGary said:


> I have an H20 hooked up with OTA. It does have all the subchannels listed. The programming from all OTA though comes from the OTA signal itself. So the guide data will depend on your local station.


The HR10 and the H20, all have the guide data that is available from the stations, that submit the information to the Tribune company.

That includes the sub-channels.

All guide data that you see in DirecTV receivers, come from DIRECTV's guide data feed. The units do not rely on the PSIP information in the digital data stream for guide information.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

You guys are too funny trying to get Earl to "Spill the beans". It's quite obvious that OTA is coming to the HR20 and will come very soon. 

Have a great holiday season and try to spend time with your family.


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> So including subchannel guide data would hardly be the sort of bolt from the blue upgrade that Earl seems to be hinting about. I'm guessing alien conversations, then.


I don't think the upgrade complexity has anything to do with the number of channels. It's just adding the OTA capabilities, period. There's a lot more code that has to be introduced to pull information on a 3rd input. The number of sub-channels will also depend on your location.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

bigdeps said:


> Any idea when the next update is going to come??? I know its been asked alot but I still havent found an answer.


Soon....


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

bigdeps said:


> Any idea when the next update is going to come??? I know its been asked alot but I still havent found an answer.


We are hoping for one this week. There is no absolute answer. I would not be surprised to see the West Coast get something in the next couple days and then have it spread east as usual over the following days. At least that's what we are hoping for based on comments in other threads.


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Have a great holiday season and try to spend time with your family.


So, are you saying that we should stop worrying about OTA until after the holidays???  Just kidding Chris.

Happy holidays!
Bob


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Soon....


Past experience means "Tonight" in Earl speak.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> You guys are too funny trying to get Earl to "Spill the beans". It's quite obvious that OTA is coming to the HR20 and will come very soon.
> 
> Have a great holiday season and try to spend time with your family.


It's all part of the fun, and brings new meaning to the term "bean counters".


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

SockMonkey said:


> So, are you saying that we should stop worrying about OTA until after the holidays???  Just kidding Chris.
> 
> Happy holidays!
> Bob


"TRY" to spend time with your family.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> All guide data that you see in DirecTV receivers, come from DIRECTV's guide data feed. The units do not rely on the PSIP information in the digital data stream for guide information.


And let me tell you what a PITA it is to try and explain to local affiliates that you are not getting guide data for one on their digital channels.

It took several weeks to explain to a station GM that D* customers did not get guide data via PSIP. And then a couple more weeks to get them to get Tribune the correct info.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

hasan said:


> We are hoping for one this week. There is no absolute answer. I would not be surprised to see the West Coast get something in the next couple days and then have it spread east as usual over the following days. At least that's what we are hoping for based on comments in other threads.


I bet we already have the code. I think customers with an HR-20 will get an activation sent down and BLAMO we all have OTA.


----------



## vb-eagle (Nov 30, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Soon....


As we all know, this means nothing. 2007 will be here "soon". And after that, easter will be here "soon". Then the fourth of july will be here "soon".

Soon is a very ambiguous term. Guess that why The Duke of Earl loves using it!! :nono2:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> You guys are too funny trying to get Earl to "Spill the beans". It's quite obvious that OTA is coming to the HR20 and will come very soon.
> 
> Have a great holiday season and try to spend time with your family.


My take on this is that if we don't spend time with the family soon (like the next day or so...) we won't have any time after the release is out! :lol:

I just got an unwatchable BSOD last night. I watched it happen as it tried to change channels and failed. Now that I've observed the problem happen, I'm certain the roots of that problem are very similar to the problem with DD earlier. The software is getting out of sync with the hardware either because its not confirming a request of the hardware or getting interrupted when making the request. So, everyday engineering finds ALL of these type of programming defects, the better our experience will be.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

vb-eagle said:


> Soon is a very ambiguous term. Guess that why The Duke of Earl loves using it!! :nono2:


True, but when he used it in the past related to a software update, it has generally meant that night.

Of course, past performance is no guarantee of future performance.

I just hope if fixes tha manual record issue. (I can't call it a bug as it flat out doesn't work.)


----------



## nocaster (Nov 2, 2006)

My wife asked me when the OTA tuner will be enabled because she wants to record "The Young and the Restless" in HD. This is clearly an indication that the need for OTA has reached critical mass.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

nocaster said:


> My wife asked me when the OTA tuner will be enabled because she wants to record "The Young and the Restless" in HD. This is clearly an indication that the need for OTA has reached critical mass.


Is "The Young and the Restless" even broadcasted in HD? (I don't follow day time soaps)


----------



## krkeeton (Oct 25, 2006)

My wife even wants OTA because she is tired of having to switch inputs on the television to receive our local ABC affiliate. My wife never takes any interest in how the directv box works, so I would agree that it is a critical time  

It would make life so much easier, since OTA is the only way that I can get certain channels.


----------



## Que (Apr 15, 2006)

911medic said:


> While true, he was told around October shortly after the box was released, as I recall. A bit different than talking about the release (which he _technically _hasn't) the week of.
> 
> But your skepticism is certainly understandable.


SO what happen to October? Did they find a BIG bug or something that it is taking them 2 more months to fix it? Anyone know?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Is "The Young and the Restless" even broadcasted in HD? (I don't follow day time soaps)


Yes it is and IIRC, it was the first.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Que said:


> SO what happen to October? Did they find a BIG bug or something that it is taking them 2 more months to fix it? Anyone know?


October was an estimate, at the time of the HR20 release.

As October progressed, there where some other important, critical issues with the HR20 that where addressed.

Those led into November....

A lot of testing and development was done in November, under the hood... which has led to the point we are at now.

It was not "specific" bug, with OTA, but basically issues with the system overall, that has led to the point we are at now.


----------



## Meklos (Nov 7, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It was a "specific" bug, with OTA


Yeah, that darned grey box!! :lol:


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> October was an estimate, at the time of the HR20 release.
> 
> As October progressed, there where some other important, critical issues with the HR20 that where addressed.


The non-sugarcoated version is as Earl stated October was the estimate. However, D* did not realize through a lack of real-world Beta testing that the HR20 had serious issues that had to be addressed first.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

nocaster said:


> My wife asked me when the OTA tuner will be enabled because she wants to record "The Young and the Restless" in HD. This is clearly an indication that the need for OTA has reached critical mass.


Wow, I'm in trouble when Days of our Lives starts broadcasting in HD then!

:icon_dumm

I know, I know, :backtotop


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> True, but when he used it in the past related to a software update, it has generally meant that night.


I think we usually have to wait for him to say "very soon" to infer an impending release...


----------



## Bay CIty (Dec 4, 2006)

911medic said:


> I think we usually have to wait for him to say "very soon" to infer an impending release...


I just got done with a phone call to D* and was told by a tech support CSR that a new update will be coming "very soon" he would not state when but he did say that this latest update would solve virually all the major issues that people have been having.

I hope he is right, but coming from a CSR I have my doubts.:nono2: 
Just thought I would pass this information on, wheather it`s worth anything or not.

Any commemts Earl?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Bay CIty said:


> I just got done with a phone call to D* and was told by a tech support CSR that a new update will be coming "very soon" he would not state when but he did say that this latest update would solve virually all the major issues that people have been having.
> 
> I hope he is right, but coming from a CSR I have my doubts.:nono2:
> Just thought I would pass this information on, wheather it`s worth anything or not.
> ...


Yes, there is an update comming "very soon"...


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes, there is an update comming "very soon"...


Ahhh...those two little magic words... :heart:


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

That would be nice if it solved all major problems. Somehow, I doubt it, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed.  If Closed Captioning is fixed, and OTA is working, I'll test it for a week and then move it to the living room!


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Bay CIty said:


> but he did say that this latest update would solve virually all the major issues that people have been having.


You must have gotten a good CSR. Most of them just reply "What issues? That's the first I have heard about it.":lol:


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> That would be nice if it solved all major problems. Somehow, I doubt it, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed.  If Closed Captioning is fixed, and OTA is working, I'll test it for a week and then move it to the living room!


I think I'd definitely put more belief in the "very soon" aspect of that CSR quote than in the "this latest update would solve virually all the major issues that people have been having" part of it. But time will tell.


----------



## spivey (Nov 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes, there is an update comming "very soon"...


You know, there are a few hidden meanings in "very soon" right in front of our eyes...

OVER NOSY
Translation: Leave Earl alone. We'll get OTA when we get it and stop being nosy.

VERY NO SO
Translation: Sorry, but no OTA - See OVER NOSY


----------



## 5thwheeler (Nov 22, 2006)

Can I hook my OTA antenna back up to my deactivated H10 and get my local subs?


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2006)

5thwheeler said:


> Can I hook my OTA antenna back up to my deactivated H10 and get my local subs?


No, a valid card must be inserted for anything to work.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

5thwheeler said:


> Can I hook my OTA antenna back up to my deactivated H10 and get my local subs?


Yes, but you won't have any guide data unless you re-subscribe your HR10


----------



## psubill78 (Nov 22, 2006)

To eliminate all the questions once the OTA does come down, would it be smart to put in the sticky the latest update that Earl has, an with directions on how to force the software update?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

psubill78 said:


> To eliminate all the questions once the OTA does come down, would it be smart to put in the sticky the latest update that Earl has, an with directions on how to force the software update?


It will be very noticeable when OTA is activated.

As for "how to force the download".
Honestly, there is no need to do that.

Once your box is authorized to receive the download, it will download it as soon as it is possible to do so. (Given that you don't have anything recording or scheduled to record)...


----------



## psubill78 (Nov 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It will be very noticeable when OTA is activated.
> 
> As for "how to force the download".
> Honestly, there is no need to do that.
> ...


Apologies, I thought there was some key sequence to force the install....


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

psubill78 said:


> Apologies, I thought there was some key sequence to force the install....


There is (0-2-4-6-8 on the remote when the HR20 is first booting up), but as Earl said it isn't necessary at all since your HR20 will update on its own anyways.


----------



## BuckeyeNut (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm gettin so dam'd excited!:dance01: 
It's kinda like Christmas Eve. I don't wanna go to bed....:icon_da: 

Well, time to go to bed!:new_sleep


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

BuckeyeNut said:


> I'm gettin so dam'd excited!:dance01:
> It's kinda like Christmas Eve. I don't wanna go to bed....:icon_da:
> 
> Well, time to go to bed!:new_sleep


All hints aside (if they are hints at all), there are no guarantees that anything is going out tonight or even this week.


----------



## BuckeyeNut (Dec 3, 2006)

Believe me, I don't hold my breath for anything.
It was SARCASM!


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Once your box is authorized to receive the download, it will download it as soon as it is possible to do so. (Given that you don't have anything recording or scheduled to record)...


And everyone runs to cancel all of there scheduled recordings.


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> And everyone runs to cancel all of there scheduled recordings.


It doesn't record them, anyway.  :lol:


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Earl,
Quick Q if you can answer it:

When OTA is enabled (i know...), do you have any info on whether we'll be entering the guided setup again to enable the "antenna checkbox" or if it will just reboot and be there?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Canis Lupus said:


> Earl,
> Quick Q if you can answer it:
> 
> When OTA is enabled (i know...), do you have any info on whether we'll be entering the guided setup again to enable the "antenna checkbox" or if it will just reboot and be there?


Well a reboot will occur to process the software update..
But then you are going to have to go through the Guided setup for OTA...

I expecting it to be similar to that of the H20


----------



## flipper2006 (Oct 2, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes, but you won't have any guide data unless you re-subscribe your HR10


Earl, I dont think you can do this. After hurricane Wilma(im in florida) last year, I was not able to get past aquiring satellites screen to get to any LIVE TV mode. While I was waiting for DTV to come out and repoint the dish I needed to go use my old Voom Box for OTA temporarily. If you know of a trick to make this work, do tell.


----------



## PurdueGradMem (Sep 9, 2006)

Earl - 

Can we geta "Very Very Soon"? That would make me feel better.

PurdueGradMem


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

flipper2006 said:


> Earl, I dont think you can do this. After hurricane Wilma(im in florida) last year, I was not able to get past aquiring satellites screen to get to any LIVE TV mode. While I was waiting for DTV to come out and repoint the dish I needed to go use my old Voom Box for OTA temporarily. If you know of a trick to make this work, do tell.


Hmmm... I will admit that I have never tried it myself. 
Your true life experience, may be more accurate then what I have learned from some others..

I recommend that anyone wanting to try this, check over at www.tivocommunity.com


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Dang you keep catching me! Don't you ever slip up?!?



Earl Bonovich said:


> Well a reboot will occur to process the software update..
> But then you are going to have to go through the Guided setup for OTA...
> 
> I expecting it to be similar to that of the H20


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

The older DirecTV receivers can be used as OTA only without subbing to DirecTV such as my old Hughes E-86. But the newer receivers like the H20 cannot. I believe the HR10 is also new enough that you have to sub to D* to be able to use OTA.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Canis Lupus said:


> Dang you keep catching me! Don't you ever slip up?!?


!Devil_lol


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

ShapeGSX said:


> It doesn't record them, anyway.  :lol:


So I've heard.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Ha! Gotcha! OK left coasters - Earl is in a giddy mood tonight. Test that OTA tomorrow so us mountain non-coasters who really need it can troubleshoot. 



Earl Bonovich said:


> !Devil_lol


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

What's going to suck is for people to be away for a few days when the OTA comes down and they miss 3-4 days of recordings with the unit stuck in setup.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

dervari said:


> What's going to suck is for people to be away for a few days when the OTA comes down and they miss 3-4 days of recordings with the unit stuck in setup.


I'm not sure that the HR20 going directly back to setup after reboot has been confirmed by anyone...

I definitely understand your concern though. Let's hope that's not the case when it gets turned on.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

PoitNarf said:


> I'm not sure that the HR20 going directly back to setup after reboot has been confirmed by anyone...
> 
> I definitely understand your concern though. Let's hope that's not the case when it gets turned on.


From what I understand... it is not "that" guided setup.
It is a menu selectable setup for the antenna.


----------



## flipper2006 (Oct 2, 2006)

dervari said:


> What's going to suck is for people to be away for a few days when the OTA comes down and they miss 3-4 days of recordings with the unit stuck in setup.


Is that what is going to happen? I hope it doesnt work like that. Each time a version came down, it installed fine and didnt cause any recordings to get missed. I hope for OTA it just takes default settings and doesnt wait for the user to enter information.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

flipper2006 said:


> Earl, I dont think you can do this. After hurricane Wilma(im in florida) last year, I was not able to get past aquiring satellites screen to get to any LIVE TV mode. While I was waiting for DTV to come out and repoint the dish I needed to go use my old Voom Box for OTA temporarily. If you know of a trick to make this work, do tell.


When you run the guided setup you have the options of "Satellite & Antenna", "Satellite Only" or "Antenna Only", at least last time I ran it you did. If you choose "Antenna Only" you'll be fine.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

To all. Be careful what you wish for. Software updates from DTV have a history of not going as expected and causing more prolems than they solve. You are all waiting for OTA activation. I truly hope that goes well and without problems. But I also have to look at DTVs track record with DVR software updates since 11/05 with the R15 originally and the HR20 now. It's not a good record. Good luck to all!


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> To all. Be careful what you wish for. Software updates from DTV have a history of not going as expected and causing more prolems than they solve. You are all waiting for OTA activation. I truly hope that goes well and without problems. But I also have to look at DTVs track record with DVR software updates since 11/05 with the R15 originally and the HR20 now. It's not a good record. Good luck to all!


Yep, I am a little concerned that the OTA code might turn the hr20 into a thermonuclear device.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

btmoore said:


> Yep, I am a little concerned that the OTA code might turn the hr20 into a thermonuclear device.


I'll take mine with Cheese and Lettuce.....

WOPR from War Games


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I'll take mine with Cheese and Lettuce.....
> 
> WOPR from War Games


My HR20


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

I wonder how many people cramped up their fingers hitting 02468 last night. ROFL


----------



## Bay CIty (Dec 4, 2006)

dervari said:


> I wonder how many people cramped up their fingers hitting 02468 last night. ROFL


I`d bet the middle finger is the one getting all the cramps


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

btmoore said:


> My HR20


Love that movie!


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> Love that movie!


Me too. It has been running on Universal HD for about a month now. Nice to see it in HD.

My wife and I laugh at the 8 inch floppies but then I remember working in a place that had them! :eek2:


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Me too. It has been running on Universal HD for about a month now. Nice to see it in HD.
> 
> My wife and I laugh at the 8 inch floppies but then I remember working in a place that had them! :eek2:


I totally relate to that movie. I had an acoustic coupler modem back then, and even remember getting my first Hayes modem that plugged into the phone line. Back then, we even had "Wargames Auto Dialer" as the favorite PC app to try and find unsecured modem lines. Heck, I even used to run it... :grin:


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

lguvenoz said:


> I totally relate to that movie. I had an acoustic coupler modem back then, and even remember getting my first Hayes modem that plugged into the phone line. Back then, we even had "Wargames Auto Dialer" as the favorite PC app to try and find unsecured modem lines. Heck, I even used to run it... :grin:


I'll admit that I never had an acoustic coupler but I remember trying to convince my parents to get our phone line changed from rotery to touch tone so that my 300 baud modem would work. :roundandr

Man, how old am I again?


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

I went home after seeing that movie, plopped down at the old TRS-80 with a Hayes Smartmodem 300, and bashed out a wardialer that evening.


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> I'll admit that I never had an acoustic coupler but I remember trying to convince my parents to get our phone line changed from rotery to touch tone so that my 300 baud modem would work. :roundandr
> 
> Man, how old am I again?


My first modem wasn't just an acoustic coupler, but was an old "suitcase" modem my dad got for free from IBM when it was decommissioned. The thing even had knobs for setting the baud rate and parity, etc... It was scary, but at the time I thought it was way cool... :nono: It's sad I know...


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> I'll admit that I never had an acoustic coupler but I remember trying to convince my parents to get our phone line changed from rotery to touch tone so that my 300 baud modem would work. :roundandr
> 
> Man, how old am I again?


ATDP

Not

ATDT

Would of solved your problem, assuming true Hayes compatibility.


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

btmoore said:


> ATDP
> 
> Not
> 
> ...


If modern modems didn't still use the same basic commands, I'd be frightened...


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

lguvenoz said:


> I totally relate to that movie. I had an acoustic coupler modem back then, and even remember getting my first Hayes modem that plugged into the phone line. Back then, we even had "Wargames Auto Dialer" as the favorite PC app to try and find unsecured modem lines. Heck, I even used to run it... :grin:


My first independent contract was with a firm across the state (MI) to support their Honeywell Model-23 with 10GB of disk and 128K of memory while I was in college. I dialed into their system at 300 baud with an acoustical coupler modem to debug and modify their RPGII based system. But at the time that was better than having to drive across state.

And that system support 5 online terminals.


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> modify their RPGII based system.....


RPG = Real Paper Generator

At least that is what I called it on the System 34 & 36


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I actually ran a BBS using a TRS-80 Model 4 and acoustic coupler. Man, the good old days.


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> I actually ran a BBS using a TRS-80 Model 4 and acoustic coupler. Man, the good old days.


I didn't do a BBS until I had a 1200 baud modem. I can't remember the software though... It was running on an old IBM AT (Advanced Technology, what a joke today)


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> I actually ran a BBS using a TRS-80 Model 4 and acoustic coupler. Man, the good old days.


It all comes rushing back, fidonet, Kermit, procomm, qmodem, VT100&VT102 ascii art, ah a much more simpler time.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

btmoore said:


> It all comes rushing back, fidonet, Kermit, procomm, qmodem, VT100&VT102 ascii art, ah a much more simpler time.


TW2002... the phone bills... and the pleasure of learning about calling-bands.

Anyway...

Now that there is at least one new "thread" about official DirecTV information...

Let's bring this back around.

:backtotop


----------



## rirwin1983 (Dec 11, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I am re-opening the thread (after chatting with Neil).
> 
> Basically here is the thing:
> 
> ...


At 11:59:59 PM Dec 31, 2006 they could send the software out to enable OTA, and still call it both Late 2006 & Early 2007 if you think bout it.

The information the CSRs have now states 2007.
As of this moment, I have no confirmation either way on that.


----------



## Meklos (Nov 7, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> TW2002... the phone bills... and the pleasure of learning about calling-bands.


Not to start the crack addiction again, but you realize there are still TW2002 games live out there for free on the intarweb, right? 

On topic, I hate to say this, but the new post just underlines the fact that D*s communication skills *suck*. Something you receive directly from a CSR is (and should be?) trusted less than you get from a third-party site run by a non-employee of D*.

Sad.... truly sad.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

btmoore said:


> RPG = Real Paper Generator


And it does a REAL good job at that!!!


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

btmoore said:


> ATDP
> 
> Not
> 
> ...


Maybe, C-64 modem.  But then I was just a young brash teenager with no knowledge at the time and the only person I knew with a computer.


----------



## keep amonte (Oct 2, 2002)

I just spoke with a really nice lady in customer retention that said Tulsa, OK HD locals probably won't come until late December, and she also informed me that "at least this will come before your OTA on your HR20 is enabled"!


----------



## jbstix (Dec 29, 2005)

keep amonte said:


> I just spoke with a really nice lady in customer retention that said Tulsa, OK locals probably won't come until late December, and that she also said "at least this will come before you that OTA on your HR20 is enabled"!


Not trying to be the grammar police here, but can you correct the quote so it actually makes sense???  I think you left a word out or something...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

tibber said:


> My take on this is that if we don't spend time with the family soon (like the next day or so...) we won't have any time after the release is out! :lol:


Did everyone get some family time in?


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

I think most of us have several more days/up to a week to get some more in...


----------



## Bay CIty (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey moderators

since this thread is entitled "OTA is Now Delayed Until "Early 2007" (Rumor?) "
and OTA is now in the process of being activated, how about closing this thread since it is now irrelevant. It would help elminate some of the clutter on these forums.
thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Good Idea...


----------

